# Händler Comtech ist insolevent



## orca113 (12. September 2019)

*Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Der Elektronik und Hardwareversand Händler Comtech musste Anfang des Monats Insolvenz anmelden.

Comtech GmbH - Schultze & Braun

Es ist ein Vorläufiges Insolvenzverfahren. Comtech wird während des Verfahrens den Betrieb im Ladenlokal sowie den Onlinehandel aufrecht erhalten.


----------



## nonamez78 (12. September 2019)

*AW: HÃ¤ndler Comtech ist insolevent*

Nun machen dann auch die "letzten" der Läden, die einst Vobis und Escom durch moderne Strukturen und Umsetzung quasi in den Hintern getreten haben, einen Abflug. K&M (heute KM Computer) hat meiner Erinnerung nach auch schon eine ziemliche Reduktion hinter sich. Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich in Hannover zu dem eine "bald" geschlossene Filiale sehen müssen.
Sehr schade, aber die Masse schraubt eben nicht mehr.


----------



## shadie (12. September 2019)

*AW: HÃ¤ndler Comtech ist insolevent*



nonamez78 schrieb:


> Nun machen dann auch die "letzten" der Läden, die einst Vobis und Escom durch moderne Strukturen und Umsetzung quasi in den Hintern getreten haben, einen Abflug. K&M (heute KM Computer) hat meiner Erinnerung nach auch schon eine ziemliche Reduktion hinter sich. Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich in Hannover zu dem eine "bald" geschlossene Filiale sehen müssen.
> Sehr schade, aber die Masse schraubt eben nicht mehr.



Jop das ist richtig, wurde als ich mich bei meinem Arbeitgeber nem großen IT Systemhaus beworben habe auch schief angeschaut als ich meinte "ich schraube meine PC´s und meinen Server selber zusammen".

Da kam vom GF mehr oder weniger die subtile Frage, "was das macht heute noch jemand"


----------



## tandel (12. September 2019)

*AW: HÃ¤ndler Comtech ist insolevent*

Da gehen die letzten großen Namen, schön war es in den den 90ern mit Vobis, Escom & Co.
Die Discounter, die großen Elektromärkte, der Onlinehandel, es gibt viele Gründe, warum PC Ketten und spezialisierte Ladenlokale nicht mehr gefragt sind.

Ob die Masse jemals geschraubt hat? Glaube ich nicht, das war schon immer eher die Minderheit.
Durch das vermehrte Aufkommen von Laptops wird natürlich weniger geschraubt, sondern schlicht ersetzt bzw. eingeschickt. Dafür braucht man aber einen spezialisierten PC-Fachhandel, das kann der Generalist wie Amazon oder MediaSaturn ebenfalls abwickeln.


----------



## WhoRainZone (12. September 2019)

*AW: HÃ¤ndler Comtech ist insolevent*



nonamez78 schrieb:


> Sehr schade, aber die Masse schraubt eben nicht mehr.


Eher Lokale Händler sind nicht konkurrenzfähig.
Höhere Preise, meist schlechte Beratung und kaum Auswahl.
Dazu Rückgaberichtlinien des Todes. Beim Versandhandel schickst du das Ding innerhalb 14 Tagen zurück und bekommst dein Geld wieder.
Wenn so ein Laden das überhaupt zurücknimmt, hast du schon Glück, und dann meistens nur Umtausch oder Gutschein.

Wundert mich nicht, dass die Läden sterben


----------



## Shimboku2 (12. September 2019)

*AW: HÃ¤ndler Comtech ist insolevent*

Comtech ist leider schon seit ewigen Zeiten verschwunden, geblieben ist nur der Markenname. Hat aber rein gar nichts mit der einstigen Comtech Computersysteme zu tun.
KM ist ebenfalls seit längerem insolvent und wurde zu teilen an die Bora Computer Gruppe verkauft worden.


----------



## orca113 (12. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Denke es ist vieles. Keiner schraubt mehr, alle wollen Laptops oder Tablets. Ausgenommen wir Spieler. Dann der reine Versandhandel mit vielen Mitbewerbern. Dazu kommen die Konsolen die vielen Kids den pc ersetzen...


----------



## KGX (12. September 2019)

*AW: HÃ¤ndler Comtech ist insolevent*



orca113 schrieb:


> Denke es ist vieles...


viele Händler haben doch einen PC/ Laptop Konfigurator oder Montage (bei Comtech nicht vorhanden?) warum soll die Masse noch schrauben?

Hardware aussuchen und bestellen
der Händler kümmert sich um Kompatibilität, Montage und Tests

Mindfactory Montage 150€, BIOS Aktualisierung 30€ usw.
da hätte Comtech noch mehr Geld verdient


----------



## Gamer090 (12. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Es ist Jahre her das ich HW vor Ort gekauft habe, in den letzten Jahren nur noch Online bestellt. Aber ich schraube auch immer weniger weil mir die Zeit und Notwendigkeit dazu fehlt. Habe ein Laptop und der reicht erst mal aus für eine Weile.


----------



## KrHome (12. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Die Leute schrauben tendenziell sogar mehr als früher. Das Internet zerstört solche Läden. Und mit Internet meine ich sowohl die Hardware Versender als auch die Websites und Youtube Kanäle, die die Anleitungen liefern. Was willst du heue noch in nem PC Geschäft? Online bestellen und online erkundigen, wenn was nicht funktioniert, heißt die Devise.

Der Einzelhandel versucht mit Service gegen Online Versand anzukommen, aber es gibt Branchen, da gibt es den Service auch online und dann hat die entsprechende Branche ein Problem. Man überlebt nur noch, wenn man ebenfalls online geht. Siehe Media Markt, wo du online bestellst und das Produkt direkt aus der nächsten Filiale abholen kannst, wenn die es zufällig rumliegen hat. In Großstädten (kurze Wege zur nächsten Filiale) ist das genial, da man praktisch von zuhause aus einkauft und trotzdem null Lieferzeit hat.​
Ich hab nen PC Geschäft um die Ecke und ehrlich gesagt nervt es mich da reinzugehen - obwohl die Leute an sich nett sind - weil es einfach zulange dauert bis ich da wieder raus bin. Man wird mit Verkaufs-Blabla vollgelabert, wie in nem Klamottengeschäft. "Nein danke ich möchte nur genau den Artikel und sonst nichts! Und ich will auch keine Beratung, wieso das Produkt eine Preisklasse höher auch toll ist." Letztlich kaufe ich da nur, wenn selbst 2 Tage Lieferzeit zu lang sind (Bsp.: brauchte letztens dringend einen neuen CPU Kühler). Unter solchen Umständen überleben die halt nicht.


----------



## orca113 (13. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Habe aktuell das Problem bei Comtech nen Monitor gekauft zu haben den ich aber gern zurück geben würde (unausgepackt) hatte einen anderen bekommen der doch lieferbar war.


----------



## taks (13. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



KrHome schrieb:


> Die Leute schrauben tendenziell sogar mehr als früher. Das Internet zerstört solche Läden. Und mit Internet meine ich sowohl die Hardware Versender als auch die Websites und Youtube Kanäle, die die Anleitungen liefern.



Ich bestell seit 15 Jahren alle PC Sachen übers Internet. Die Möglichkeiten dazu gibt es schon viel länger.
Wenn das Internet Schuld dran wäre, wären die Läden doch schon vor 10 Jahren ausgestorben.


----------



## tandel (13. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



orca113 schrieb:


> Habe aktuell das Problem bei Comtech nen Monitor gekauft zu haben den ich aber gern zurück geben würde (unausgepackt) hatte einen anderen bekommen der doch lieferbar war.



Würde ich nicht machen, am Ende wird das Teil der Insolvenzmasse, wenn Du denen was zurückschickst,  dann kannst Du Deinem Geld lange hinterher rennen.
Verkauf den Monitor zur Not lieber.


----------



## Cross-Flow (13. September 2019)

*AW: HÃ¤ndler Comtech ist insolevent*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Eher Lokale Händler sind nicht konkurrenzfähig.
> Höhere Preise, meist schlechte Beratung und kaum Auswahl.
> Dazu Rückgaberichtlinien des Todes. Beim Versandhandel schickst du das Ding innerhalb 14 Tagen zurück und bekommst dein Geld wieder.
> Wenn so ein Laden das überhaupt zurücknimmt, hast du schon Glück, und dann meistens nur Umtausch oder Gutschein.
> ...



Du bist ja lustig 

Natürlich KÖNNEN lokale Händler mit den Preisen mithalten, aber sie müssen es nicht und brauchen es auch gar nicht. Wenn wir einen Drucker für 130 € anbieten den z.B. MM oder Saturn für 110 € raushauen werden wir den trotzdem los  Klar kannst du die Hardware im Onlinehandel bzw. BlödMarkt kaufen, nur wenn du dann doof da stehst bekommst du bei denen keinen Support. Und Produktberatung ist denen auch ein Fremdwort.

Die kleinen IT Läden, wo ich auch arbeite, wollen diese Geiz Kunden auch gar nicht weil sie nichts ausser Aufwand bringen. Die EK Preise die du bei ALSO, Kosatec und Distris zahlst sind schon okay. Ein Asus PB277Q kostet bei GH aktuell 232,38 €, im EK bist du bei ca. 174,00 €. Die Marge passt soweit auch, nur machst du den Umsatz den du brauchst um dein Ladengeschäft am Leben zu halten nicht über Hardware sondern über die Dienstleisung.

An einem fairen Rechner machst du als Unternehmer, wenn es gut läuft, zwischen 60,00 € und 80,00 € an Gewinn. Mit 60,00€ gerechnet, ca. 2500 Computer gehen bei uns pro Jahr raus, bist du bei 150.000,00 €.

Viele von den Menschen welche die Ladengeschäfte auf dem absteigenden Ast sehen haben selbst nie in der Branche gearbeitet ...


----------



## tandel (13. September 2019)

*AW: HÃ¤ndler Comtech ist insolevent*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Natürlich KÖNNEN lokale Händler mit den Preisen mithalten, aber sie müssen es nicht und brauchen es auch gar nicht. Wenn wir einen Drucker für 130 € anbieten den z.B. MM oder Saturn für 110 € raushauen werden wir den trotzdem los  Klar kannst du die Hardware im Onlinehandel bzw. BlödMarkt kaufen, nur wenn du dann doof da stehst bekommst du bei denen keinen Support. Und Produktberatung ist denen auch ein Fremdwort.



Man könnte halt vermuten, dass die Nachfrage nach Support in diesem Bereich immer geringer wird, weil die Komplexität abnimmt 
Einbau einer Soundkarte in den 90ern: Freien IRQ suchen und den per DIP Schalter auf der Soundkarte einstellen und in der Autoexec IRQ und DMA eintragen
Anschluss DAC 2019: USB Stecker einstecken...

Nächstes Problem sind die Supportkosten im Vergleich zu den Neupreisen. Ich habe an einem 80€ Drucker schon drei Stunden gefrickelt um den verstopften Druckkopf wieder flott zu bekommen. Hat funktioniert, das Gerät lief noch einige Jahre weiter. 
Solchen Support kann niemand professional anbieten, denn einfach mal eine Fachkraft 3h auf gut Glück an einem 80€ Drucker basteln lassen oder gleich einen  neuen kaufen, die Entscheidung ist relativ klar.


Es gibt sie noch, die kleinen Läden, aber der Bedarf danach ist halt gewaltig zurückgegangen.


----------



## KrHome (13. September 2019)

*AW: HÃ¤ndler Comtech ist insolevent*



tandel schrieb:


> Man könnte halt vermuten, dass die Nachfrage nach Support in diesem Bereich immer geringer wird, weil die Komplexität abnimmt


DAS ist ein ganz wichtiger Punkt!

Apple hat das solonfähig gemacht und Google und jetzt auch MS ziehen nach. Die Geräte sind idiotensicher. Versehentliche Engriffe ins System werden unterbunden, weil entsprechende Ordner blockiert sind. Die Schnittstellen sehen saubere Installationen und Deinstallationen vor, die keinerlei Reste im System lassen, die nach einiger Zeit das System beschädigen oder verlangsamen. Updates erfolgen automatisch. Interfaces werden minimalistisch gestaltet, um den Nutzer nicht zu überfordern (man vergleiche mal die Windows Mail App mit Thunderbird)...

Man geht heute nur noch ins PC Geschäft, wenn man sich wirklich garnichts zutraut und niemanden kennt, der die Einrichtung kurz erledigt.

*@Cross-Flow:*
Du sprichst von gewerblichen Kunden (2500 Rechner pro Jahr verkauft ihr sicher nicht an privat). Das ist ein ganz anderes Thema. Andere Schwerpunktsetzung im Vertrieb und im Service. Und selbst dort leisten sich die richtig großen Firmen eine IT Abteilung, die das alles macht. Ergo müsst ihr den Mittelstand abgrasen und da wird sich nicht jeder halten können (dafür muss man nur die Augen auf machen, es gibt kaum noch PC Händler). Im Endkundensegment geht fast  garnichts mehr. Ich hab selbst eine Zeit nebenher (weil's eh mein Hobby ist) in einem PC Geschäft in einem 10.000 Einwohner Kaff gearbeitet.


----------



## tandel (13. September 2019)

*AW: HÃ¤ndler Comtech ist insolevent*



KrHome schrieb:


> der die Einrichtung kurz erledigt.



Ich habe in den 90ern gerne geholfen, auch wenn es viel Aufwand war. Irgendwann hat es dann aber Überhand gewonnen und meine Zeit wurde auch kostbarer, da habe ich die Leute an professionelle Dienstleister verwiesen.

Mittlerweile setze ich in der Verwandschaft wieder Ubuntu oder Win10 Systeme auf. SSD rein, Betriebssystem drauf, noch ein, zwei Programme installiert, fertig. Die Leute kommen dann meist selbst zurecht.


----------



## Cross-Flow (13. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Soundkarteneinbau ... das ist schon viel zu weit gedacht. Von 1000 Kunden interessieren sich 999 kein Stück für eine Soundkarte, warum auch. Realtek Krabbensound funktioniert wunderbar, braucht keine Pflege und kein Nutzer ist damit überfordert. Besser gehts nicht. Wir, die wir ihn solchen Foren unterwegs sind, sind nicht mal 1 % der Kundschaft ...

Die Geschichte mit dem 80 € Drucker in dem du drei Arbeitsstuden versenkst kannst du auch im Betrieb machen, wenn du dem Kunden kein Erfolgsversprechen gibst und der Azubi was lernen will 

Das die Komplexität von Hardware immer weiter abnimmt stimmt soweit, da kann ich KrHome zustimmen. Nur sind die meisten Nutzer mit der Software selbst überfordert.

Dieses "Märchen" von einem Typen mit langen Haaren der in einem Laden steht und PC-Hardware verkauft ist längst überholt. Als FiSi sitzt tu teiilweise 3 Tage am Stück am Remote Support und bekommst dann Anrufe weil der "Adobe Reader sich nicht mehr öffnet und die PDFs jetzt komisch aussehen", werden auch im Edge geöffnet 

Hier und da ein Kunde dem du eine Windows 7 VM auf einem Windows 10 Rechner einrichtest weil er nicht einsieht 15.000,00 € für neue Software ( Zeiss ) auszugeben, ein Arzt der Umzieht und du in der Praxis neue Verkabelung an die Wand ballerst und seine IT umstellst, dazu ein Privatmann der sein Laptop von Windows 7 auf 10 umgestellt haben will, dank HDClone keine große Sache und die SSD will er dann auch noch haben 

Läden wie Alternate, Mindfactroy und co haben NICHTS mit IT zu tun. Es sind Anbieter die eine bestimmte Warengruppe anbieten, ähnlich wie ein Rewe oder Lidl. Selbst Distris haben nichts mit IT zu tun, sie verkaufen auch nur Sachen - erbringen aber keine Dienstleistung. 

Im Endkundensegment wird immer was gehen, du musst dich nur aufstellen. Apple-, Fujitsu-, XYZ-Partner werden und schon werden die "Endkunden" zu dir geschickt. Früher war es mehr Verkauf, inzwischen ist es mehr direkte Dienstleistung.

Kleines Edit:
Nehmen wir mal Microsoft Office als Beispiel, ab 2013 ist ein MS Acc zwingend erforderlich. Alleine schon anzubieten, für private und Unternehmen die Verwaltung von Logindaten bzw. Passwörtern zu übernehmen ist ein Geschäft welches viel viel Geld abwirft. Mach dich als Kaufmann selbstständig, biete diese Dienstleistung an und du hast ein ruhiges Leben ohne viel Arbeit und mit angenhemen Auskommen.


----------



## tandel (13. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Hier und da ein Kunde dem du eine Windows 7 VM auf einem Windows 10 Rechner einrichtest weil er nicht einsieht 15.000,00 € für neue Software ( Zeiss ) auszugeben, ein Arzt der Umzieht und du in der Praxis neue Verkabelung an die Wand ballerst und seine IT umstellst,.



Ich würde da eine klare Grenze ziehen: Professioneller IT-Support für Unternehmenskunden und auf der anderen Seite IT-Beratung, Verkauf und Support für Privatkunden. Unternehmenskunden brauchen planbare Kosten und vereinbarte Verfügbarkeit und dafür werden entsprechende Preise aufgerufen.
Die Privatperson will, dass der Rechner läuft und möglichst wenig zahlen. Kleine Handwerksbetriebe oder Arztpraxen liegen irgendwo dazwischen aber die zunehmenden gesetzlichen Anforderungen (z.B. DSGVO) zwingen sie auch in Richtung professioneller IT Support. (SLAs, 24/7 Hotline, 100% Krankheits- und Urlaubsvertretung, Know-how im Rechtlichen Bereich. usw) Die Nachfrage nach professionellem Support besteht nach wie vor, viele Unternehmen geben den IT-Betrieb auch komplett raus.

Die Auswirkungen sehen wir, die kleinen PC Buden mit Ladenlokal und Feld-Wald-Wiesen-Service (Nächste Woche Urlaub, sie können Ihren PC in drei Wochen abholen, jetzt ist 17 Uhr Feierabend) verschwinden nach und nach.
Aber ich stimme zu, komplett verschwinden wird das nicht. Es überlebt nur, wer sich richtig aufstellt.


----------



## Cross-Flow (13. September 2019)

*AW: HÃ¤ndler Comtech ist insolevent*

Die Grenze könnte man Ziehen, da ist aber nicht der Realität entspricht braucht man sich damit gar nicht weiter aufhalten. Kein Betrieb wird einem Firmenkunden vor den Kopf stoßen und sagen "kümmern wir uns nicht drum, wir machen nur Privatkunden".

Das ist ein fließender Prozess der dort stattfindet.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Kleines Edit:
> Nehmen wir mal Microsoft Office als Beispiel, ab 2013 ist ein MS Acc zwingend erforderlich. Alleine schon anzubieten, für private und Unternehmen die Verwaltung von Logindaten bzw. Passwörtern zu übernehmen ist ein Geschäft welches viel viel Geld abwirft. Mach dich als Kaufmann selbstständig, biete diese Dienstleistung an und du hast ein ruhiges Leben ohne viel Arbeit und mit angenhemen Auskommen.



Ich weiß ja nicht, welches Office du nutzt, aber ich kann selbst bei 2019 einen Key eingeben und es ohne Microsoft Account nutzen.


----------



## Cross-Flow (13. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, welches Office du nutzt, aber ich kann selbst bei 2019 einen Key eingeben und es ohne Microsoft Account nutzen.



Zur Nutzung brauchst du auch keinen MS Acc, aber zur Aktivierung. Aufpassen das nicht zwei Sachen vermischt werden. Die Nutzung des Office kann auf einem Lokalen Konto oder auch auf einem Konto welches als MS-Acc eingerichtet ist erfolgen, die Aktivierung muss jedoch mit einem MS-Acc geschehen. In meinem Beispiel oben habe ich 2019 Pro Plus gemeint 

Dein Office wird zu 100 % ebenfalls mit einem MS-Acc aktiviert worden sein.


----------



## Bongripper666 (13. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Der Zusammenhang zwischen Anzahl an Schraubern und dem Sterben lokaler Händler will mir nicht einleuchten. Ich habe nicht  ein einziges Bauteil aller meiner in den letzten 20 Jahren zusammen geschraubten Rechner bei einem lokalen Händler gekauft. Es liegt nicht an den fehlenden Schraubern, sondern dass die lokalen Händler schlichtweg nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig sind. Fast immer zu teuer und der Vorteil der persönlichen Beratung ist bei der mittlerweile vorhandenen Vielfalt an Bauteilen nicht mehr gegeben.


----------



## taks (13. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Zur Nutzung brauchst du auch keinen MS Acc, aber zur Aktivierung. Aufpassen das nicht zwei Sachen vermischt werden. Die Nutzung des Office kann auf einem Lokalen Konto oder auch auf einem Konto welches als MS-Acc eingerichtet ist erfolgen, die Aktivierung muss jedoch mit einem MS-Acc geschehen. In meinem Beispiel oben habe ich 2019 Pro Plus gemeint
> 
> Dein Office wird zu 100 % ebenfalls mit einem MS-Acc aktiviert worden sein.



Office 2010 war leider das letzte Office ohne MS-Accountzwang


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Zur Nutzung brauchst du auch keinen MS Acc, aber zur Aktivierung. Aufpassen das nicht zwei Sachen vermischt werden. Die Nutzung des Office kann auf einem Lokalen Konto oder auch auf einem Konto welches als MS-Acc eingerichtet ist erfolgen, die Aktivierung muss jedoch mit einem MS-Acc geschehen. In meinem Beispiel oben habe ich 2019 Pro Plus gemeint
> 
> Dein Office wird zu 100 % ebenfalls mit einem MS-Acc aktiviert worden sein.



Ok, man braucht einen Microsoft Account, um den Aktivierungs-Key in einen Product-Key zu wandeln.
Für die letzten Office-Installationen hatte ich nur direkt den Product Key, da ich es zum Entwickeln via MSDN hatte.

Privat habe ich ein O365 Abo


----------



## Lexx (13. September 2019)

*AW: HÃ¤ndler Comtech ist insolevent*



tandel schrieb:


> Man könnte halt vermuten, dass die Nachfrage nach Support in diesem Bereich immer geringer wird, weil die Komplexität abnimmt


Weil du Soundkarten ins Gespräch einwirfst: Ich denke, der simple Handel von Hardware ist im "lokalen Handel"
nicht mehr (ganz) zeitgemäß. Gründe wurden oben schon aufgezählt.

Wissen, Beratung und Support haben diese Händler leider mit den Jahren ganz vernachlässigt.

Habe bis vor 3 Jahren Diskotheken, Clubs, DJs und Studios in Sachen Hardware (und Software) supportet.
Es gab von ca. 10 Jahren eine Beule nach unten, das war die Generation die mit der "Technik", den "Basics"
noch aufgwachsen/reingewachsen sind .

Die Nische machts. Das Hardware-Klumpert kaufens eh bei Thomann, Amazon oder Klangfarbe.
Aber wer beschäftigt sich noch wirklich mit den Möglichkeiten und Eigenheiten (die manchmal auch 
einen kreativen/stilitischen Mehrwert bieten)?

Die iPad-Idioten... also iPhone-DJs können mir gestohlen bleiben. 

Geiz (und Präpotenz) ist eben auch bei denen geil. Für kompetente Hilfe und Ratschlag erntet man nur 
mehr Eigensinn und Hähme.

Im Endeffekt verabscheue ich das Geschäftsmodell und deren Konsumenten.
Aber mit in 2 Wochen 53 Lebensjahren sei mir das vergönnt.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Privat habe ich ein O365 Abo



Was machst du um Himmels Willen privat? Im Leben würde ich nie für ein Office Abo Geld zahlen - oder generell für ein Office.


----------



## Cross-Flow (13. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Die 8 € für ein Office bei Ebay sind schon okay, rauch ich halt bisschen weniger dann ist das Geld wieder drin


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. September 2019)

*AW: HÃ¤ndler Comtech ist insolevent*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Eher Lokale Händler sind nicht konkurrenzfähig.
> Höhere Preise, meist schlechte Beratung und kaum Auswahl.
> Dazu Rückgaberichtlinien des Todes. Beim Versandhandel schickst du das Ding innerhalb 14 Tagen zurück und bekommst dein Geld wieder.
> Wenn so ein Laden das überhaupt zurücknimmt, hast du schon Glück, und dann meistens nur Umtausch oder Gutschein.
> ...


 Lange nicht mehr so einen Quatsch gelesen.
Die schlechteste Beratung ist nach wie vor im Versandhandel (gar keine).

Und die Internetgarantie ist ja nun größtenteils zum Brechen.

Alles über 100.- EUR kaufe ich lokal, falls möglich.
Rückgabe ist meist mit sofortigem Austausch verbunden ohne lange Zettelei.
Da kann ich den Händler so lange vor die Kniescheibe treten, bis es weh tut.

Zum Thema: meinen ersten PC hab ich bei Comtech in Erlangen für über 4.000 DM erstanden mit Zubehör.
Der Laden war immer kompetent und preiswerter als Alternate und Co.

R.I.P.  Comtech


----------



## tandel (13. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was machst du um Himmels Willen privat? Im Leben würde ich nie für ein Office Abo Geld zahlen - oder generell für ein Office.



Bei Office 365 sind 1 TB Cloudspeicher dabei. 
Für die letzte Verlängerung um ein Jahr habe ich 22€ bezahlt und ein PC Gehäuse hab es noch kostenlos dazu, oder umgekehrt 
Wo gibt es denn sonst 1 TB für 2€ pro Monat?



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Lange nicht mehr so einen Quatsch gelesen.
> Die schlechteste Beratung ist nach wie vor im Versandhandel (gar keine).
> Rückgabe ist meist mit sofortigem Austausch verbunden ohne lange Zettelei.
> 
> Und die Internetgarantie ist ja nun größtenteils zum Brechen.



Habe ich anders erlebt. Ich kenne Geschichten von Leuten mit Pixelfehlern im Monitor, die mit der Pixelfehlerrate abgewiesen wurden. Das war in einem dieser PC Ketten, die es früher so gab.
Für mich sind die Erfahrungsberichte bei Amazon immer noch eine der besten Informationsquellen, auch wenn man natürlich aufgrund der Fakebewertungen vorsichtig sein muss. So viel geballte Produkterfahrung aus Nutzersicht kann kein Händler bieten.

Amazon war bei meinen Garantiefällen bzw. Defekten innerhalb von 2 Jahren bisher immer sehr kulant: DVD Brenner nach 23 Monaten kaputt (Serienfehler, die sind reihenweise ausgefallen) 100% Geld zurück. Tablet kaputt am Samstag, Montag lag ein neues in der Packstation, bevor ich das alte überhaupt zurückgesendet hatte usw.
Aber auch die anderen Versandhändler waren bisher immer sehr anständig was Garantiefälle angeht.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



tandel schrieb:


> Bei Office 365 sind 1 TB Cloudspeicher dabei.
> Für die letzte Verlängerung um ein Jahr habe ich 22€ bezahlt und ein PC Gehäuse hab es noch kostenlos dazu, oder umgekehrt
> Wo gibt es denn sonst 1 TB für 2€ pro Monat?



Naja, wofür braucht man denn privat 1TB Cloudspeicher?


----------



## tandel (13. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Naja, wofür braucht man denn privat 1TB Cloudspeicher?



Ich lade da meine Offsite Backups vom NAS hoch, überwiegend Fotos. Klar ist das Risiko gering, dass die Bude brennt oder alles geklaut wird, aber 20-30€ pro Jahr sind ja nun auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



tandel schrieb:


> Ich lade da meine Offsite Backups vom NAS hoch, überwiegend Fotos. Klar ist das Risiko gering, dass die Bude brennt oder alles geklaut wird, aber 20-30€ pro Jahr sind ja nun auch nicht die Welt.



Hast keinen Kumpel mit dem du deine Backups "tauschen" kannst? Ist genauso sicher und für Umme.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



tandel schrieb:


> Für mich sind die Erfahrungsberichte bei Amazon immer noch eine der besten Informationsquellen, .


 Die taugen zur Produktbeurteilung rein gar  nichts.
Beispiel: bei vielen Druckern wird der angeblich hohe Tinten verbrauch als Hauptmangel angegeben.
Hätte man mal einen Druckerverkäufer gefragt, dann hätte er dem Benutzer geraten, den Drucker nicht vom Netz zu nehmen.
Damit entfallen fast alle Großreinigungen und der Tintenverbrauch pegelt sich auf Normalmaß ein.

Ähnliches gilt  mit den Fehler B200 bei Canon oder ähnlichem.
Der Kopftod ist da zum größten Teil auf komplettes Leerdrucken von Patronen mit darauffolgendem Abbrennen der Düsen zurückzuführen.

Oder kompatible Tinte bei Brother.
Die ist sehr kritisch bei bestimmten Typen, da sich manche Chemikalien nicht vertragen oder das Glykol fehlt.
Dann gibt es Klümpchen und der Mikrofilter vorm Kopf setzt sich zu.
Tauschkosten: 200 EUR (Kopf+Arbeitslohn).
Das Geschrei der Kunden ist groß, weil der Drucker ja nur 89,99 EUR gekostet hat.

Das liest man aber im Internet kaum.
Ein guter Verkäufer weiß das.

Wie immer gibt es auch da gute und weniger belesene.
Aber Informationsquelle taugt das Internet in dem Fall so gut wie gar nichts.


----------



## tandel (14. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Hast keinen Kumpel mit dem du deine Backups "tauschen" kannst? Ist genauso sicher und für Umme.



Ich habe einige Freunde, die wohnen aber nicht um die Ecke  und selbst wenn, würden ich sie nicht jede Woche mit Festplatten beglücken oder gar Speicherplatz auf ihrem NAS nutzen wollen. Auf dem NAS ist ein Dienst aktiv, der mir regelmäßig nachts Backups in die Cloud fährt (verschlüsselt versteht sich), da sind auch Images der Systemplatten meiner Rechner dabei. Das war nicht kompliziert einzurichten und läuft stabil im Hintergrund. Für die paar Euro ist das doch eine ideale Lösung und ich bekomme zusätzlich noch MS Office dazu. Klar geht auch Libreoffice für das bisschen Kleinkram zu Hause, aber ich arbeite beruflich u.a. auch mit Excel, da ist es schon angenehm zu Hause das gleiche Programm zu nutzen.

@wuselsurfer

Interessant, wie unterschiedlich man das sehen kann. Ich lese in den Bewertungen sehr wohl solche Sachen: hoher Tintenverbrauch, Probleme mit Fremdtinte, lange und laute Reinigungszyklen, usw.
Wenn ich tiefergehende Informationen will, dann schaue ich in Fachforen nach. Gerade zu Druckern und Refill gibt es einige, die sehr ins Detail gehen. Ich habe dort u.a. Ergebnisse meines Colorimeters gepostet zu verschiedenen Tintensorten und Veränderungen der Tinten eines Herstellers über die Zeit.

Zu Recht ist aus meiner Sicht das Geschrei groß, wenn ein Laden 200€ Reparaturkosten will, obwohl ein Neugerät nur 89,99€ kostet und das nicht abgesprochen war. Wundert mich nicht, wenn solche Läden längst verschwunden sind.

Klar, wer keine Lust und Zeit hat, sich ein paar Erfahrungsberichte durchzulesen (und die Fakes nicht identifizieren kann), der braucht Beratung. Wie schon geschrieben denke ich, dass es immer weniger Leute gibt, die solche Beratung brauchen.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Wenn ich an die letzten Jahre zurückdenke, dann sind schon recht viele Händler verschwunden, sei es online oder vor Ort. Atelco, Hardwareversand....
Ich sehe heutzutage das größte Problem im "Geiz ist geil". Ich selber wuchs in den Achtzigern auf. In der Stadt gab es, wenn man Glück hatte, 1-2 Läden in denen Computer gekauft werden konnten. Versandhandel hieß Otto, Quelle und Neckermann. Computer kosteten in dieser Zeit was sie eben kosteten. Klar gab es hier und da mal Angebote, das gehörte auch damals schon dazu. Aber die Händler taten sich nicht weh.
Und wie ist es heute? Braucht man etwas, dann schmeißt man erstmal den Preisvergleich an, um jeden noch so kleinen Cent einzusparen. Man stürzt sich auf Super-Sonder-Angebote wie die Geier und lässt z.B. am Black Friday die Leitung glühen. Entweder Stores machen den Geiz-Wahnsinn mit, selbst wenn das ein Minus bedeutet, oder sie lassen es und machen auch Minus weil niemand kauft. Das ist ein Teufelskreis. Die Großen, wie z.B. Alternate überstehen das, aber kleine Anbieter sind immer wieder daran pleite gegangen und werden in Zukunft pleite gehen.
Ich selber nehme mich und mein Kaufverhalten da nicht aus. Ich greife mir da zunächst mal auch an meine eigene Nase.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



tandel schrieb:


> Ich habe einige Freunde, die wohnen aber nicht um die Ecke  und selbst wenn, würden ich sie nicht jede Woche mit Festplatten beglücken oder gar Speicherplatz auf ihrem NAS nutzen wollen. Auf dem NAS ist ein Dienst aktiv, der mir regelmäßig nachts Backups in die Cloud fährt (verschlüsselt versteht sich), da sind auch Images der Systemplatten meiner Rechner dabei.



Du sollst doch keine Festplatten rumschicken!
Genauso wie du die Sachen in die Cloud schickst, könntest du diese zu nem Freund auf dessen Server laden. Er im Umkehrzug die seinen bei dir. Das meine ich mit tauschen.


----------



## tandel (14. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Du sollst doch keine Festplatten rumschicken!
> Genauso wie du die Sachen in die Cloud schickst, könntest du diese zu nem Freund auf dessen Server laden. Er im Umkehrzug die seinen bei dir. Das meine ich mit tauschen.



Hab ich doch geschrieben, dass ich auch keinen Platz auf einem NAS beanspruchen und mich nicht in deren Setup einmischen will. Server betreibt da keiner, manche haben ein NAS, manche schalten es aber auch hin und wieder ab, kaufen sich was anderes, bauen um, usw.

Wir sind alle beruflich und familiär gut beschäftigt, da trinkt man lieber ein Bier zusammen oder spielt ne Runde ein nettes Spiel, als sich mit Backupszenarien zu beschäftigen um 20-30€ zu sparen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich sehe heutzutage das größte Problem im "Geiz ist geil".


Genau das ist der Grund des Übels .
Wer sich einen schrottigen Drucker für 55,99 EUR kauft und dann noch wegen der hohen Tintenkosten oder hoher Servicepreise jammert, hat die Wirtschaft nicht begriffen.

Man kann keinen so billigen Drucker bauen, der servicefreundlich, langlebig und billig im Unterhalt ist.
Die Differenz wird bei der ersten Tintenladung reingeholt und dann macht der Hersteller nur noch plus



tandel schrieb:


> Für die paar Euro ist das doch eine ideale Lösung  und ich bekomme zusätzlich noch MS Office dazu. Klar geht auch  Libreoffice für das bisschen Kleinkram zu Hause, aber ich arbeite  beruflich u.a. auch mit Excel, da ist es schon angenehm zu Hause das  gleiche Programm zu nutzen.


 Da geht es schon los.
Libre Office und seine Vorgänger werden seit über 30 Jahren als freies  Pendant zu MS Office entwickelt.
Es ist den Entwicklern bis heute nich gelungen, die Makrosprache von Excel zu lesen und auszuführen.

Da springt mit der Draht aus der Mütze (die ich nicht mehr brauche ).



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich lese in den  Bewertungen sehr wohl solche Sachen: hoher Tintenverbrauch, Probleme mit  Fremdtinte, lange und laute Reinigungszyklen, usw.
> Wenn ich tiefergehende Informationen will, dann schaue ich in Fachforen  nach. Gerade zu Druckern und Refill gibt es einige, die sehr ins Detail  gehen. Ich habe dort u.a. Ergebnisse meines Colorimeters gepostet zu  verschiedenen Tintensorten und Veränderungen der Tinten eines  Herstellers über die Zeit.


 Du bist aber nicht der typische Cewe-Fotobuchdrucker.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben denke ich, dass es immer weniger Leute  gibt, die solche Beratung brauchen.


 Ich sehe das eher anders herum.
Viele Kunden kommen zu mir und sagen:
"Ich hab doch keine Ahnung von Computern.
Erklären Sie mir das mal."

Der Wille, sich mal etwas intensiver mit dem Gerät zu befassen, ist meist gar nicht vorhanden.
Selbst kleinere Fehler werden nicht gefunden (Kabel lose, Netzteilschalter aus, ...).

Und wenn es ans Eingemachte geht (Passwort vergessen bei Windows 7, Crash beim Updat von Win 10, Festplatte komplett unsichtbar, ...) ist der Ofen meist ganz aus.
Es wird nicht mal versucht, eine Lösung zu finden (Recovery, Systemreparatur, Wiederherstellung laufen lassen).

Und die Lösungen, die man dann aus dem Internet bekommt ... .

Aber deswegen sind wir ja hier.


----------



## giovanne2004 (15. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Es wird nicht besser werden und die ganzen "Kleinen" werden über kurz oder lang komplett verschwinden. 

Dann gibt es nur mehr den Online Handel und im Fall der Fälle den Servicetechniker in Polen, Tschechien oder sonst wo, der repariert dann das Gerät für eine gewisse Summe oder hat schon ein Ersatzgerät für etwas mehr wie die Reparaturkosten ausmachen vor Ort sofort verfügbar.

Hatte schon so ein ähnliches Thema.

sg


----------



## Bongripper666 (15. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Grund des Übels .
> Wer sich einen schrottigen Drucker für 55,99 EUR kauft und dann noch wegen der hohen Tintenkosten oder hoher Servicepreise jammert, hat die Wirtschaft nicht begriffen.


 MOMENT. Meine letzten beiden All-In-One Geräte <80€ haben mich jetzt schon 12 Jahre ohne Murren begleitet. Das 2. Gerät (Epson WorkForce) läuft immer noch. Tinte von Drittanbietern geht super. Aus eigener Erfahrung ist das eher eine Sache der Handhabung und Pflege, wie lange die Dinger halten. Wenn ich im Monat 500 Blatt durch so eine Tintenspritze jage, ist der Defekt vorprogrammiert. Allerdings auch der dafür völlig unpassende Drucker.


----------



## Cross-Flow (15. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Jein, 500 Blatt im Monat sind 17 Blatt pro Tag. Finde ich für einen Tintenstrahler eigentlich okay, zumindest bei den Kombigeräten wo nen Scaner oben drauf ist. Nur muss man leider alle 2 Tage Papier nachlegen, ein extra Fach haben die günstigen Geräte, hab selbst ein Epson XP-445, leider nicht.

Tinten von Drittanbietern ist auch kein Problem, so lange nicht Brother auf dem Drucker steht


----------



## tandel (16. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Ich habe durch meinen alten Canon ip4200 ca. 3 Liter Refill Tinte durchgepumpt, bis der Druckkopf nach 7 Jahren nicht mehr wollte.  Mit der richtigen Tinte kann es sogar von Vorteil sein, wenn man sehr viel druckt.
500 Blatt pro Monat sind aber schon die Obergrenze für Drucker in diesem Preissegment. Da lohnen sich dann schon eher Laserdrucker u.a. aufgrund der Geschwindigkeit und Schmierfestigkeit.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Jein, 500 Blatt im Monat sind 17 Blatt pro Tag. Finde ich für einen Tintenstrahler eigentlich okay, zumindest bei den Kombigeräten wo nen Scaner oben drauf ist. Nur muss man leider alle 2 Tage Papier nachlegen, ein extra Fach haben die günstigen Geräte, hab selbst ein Epson XP-445, leider nicht.
> 
> Tinten von Drittanbietern ist auch kein Problem, so lange nicht Brother auf dem Drucker steht


Sind Brother Tintenstrahldrucker so schlecht? Ich hatte mal einen Farblaserdrucker von Brother und der läuft immer noch wunderbar, habe ihn an Verwandte abgegeben weil ich zwecks Umzug den nicht mehr brauche.


----------



## colormix (16. September 2019)

*AW: HÃ¤ndler Comtech ist insolevent*



nonamez78 schrieb:


> Nun machen dann auch die "letzten" der Läden, die einst Vobis und Escom durch moderne Strukturen und Umsetzung quasi in den Hintern getreten haben, einen Abflug. K&M (heute KM Computer) hat meiner Erinnerung nach auch schon eine ziemliche Reduktion hinter sich. Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich in Hannover zu dem eine "bald" geschlossene Filiale sehen müssen.
> Sehr schade, aber die Masse schraubt eben nicht mehr.



Du  hast  Atelco vergessen  wo man einen  PC kaufen   konnte wie  selbst  gebaut   mit langer Garantie   und  ohne  vorinstalliertes Windows ,
von  Comtech gab  es hier  auch mal zwei  Filialen    die  sind  wohl  auch  alle   weg  jetzt .
 Finde  ich auch nicht  toll das  die alle  dicht  machen  wenn  man mal schnell  was braucht ,  
Atelco  war  mal auf der  Varenwalder  Str neben MediaMarkt .


----------



## sebgerken (16. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Meinen ersten „richtigen“ Spiele-PC habe ich bei atelco zusammen bauen lassen. Fast 20 Jahre her. Später habe ich den Laden (Bremen) gemieden. Nie das da, was ich gebraucht habe. Und eine Atmosphäre wie eine kalte Lagerhalle. Trauer dem Laden nicht nach. 

Onlineshop war ok, wie jeder andere eigentlich.


----------



## colormix (16. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Atelco wurde von K&M geschluckt wenn  es mit  K&M auch bald so weit  ist  ?

Es  entwickelt  sich alles irgendwie  zurück bis  hin  zur  Steinzeit, der  PC Markt  stagniert  von  Jahr zu  Jahr  weiter zurück ,
wenn es kaum oder  keine  PC Geschäfte mehr   gibt  kann man nichts mehr  kaufen und  Online , die  Versand Boten,  DHL  , GIS usw sind heute schon derartig überlastet  mit  Bestellungen  das die dem  kaum   nach kommen können.

Das  hat sich jetzt so in etwa  so zurück entwickelt  wo wir   mal waren  PC Markt  Umsätze,PC  Geschäfte  1994.


----------



## D0pefish (16. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Steinzeit, au ja! Ich wüsste ja direkt wem ich zuerst eins mit der Knochenkeule überbraten würde, damit endlich Ruhe ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Sind Brother Tintenstrahldrucker so schlecht?


Nein.
Aber die spezielle Tintenzusammensetzung läßt nur wenige kompatible Patronen zu.
Falscher Inhalt = Kopftod bei vielen Brother Tintenstrahlern.

Bei Canon kann man auch gefilterte Gemüsebrühe durchlaufen lassen.
Epson zickt ein bißchen mehr wegen der Partikel (pigmentierte Tinte).


----------



## Scriptor (17. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Also um zum Thema zurück zu kommen mal meine Meinung zu Comtech.

Der hat sehr gutes Geld gemacht in der Zeit als er noch einen Laden hatte. Leider hat er sich falsch entschieden und den Laden usw. nach und nach aufgegeben.
Hat man bereits erkennen können an dem Neubau vor einigen Jahren. Kein Laden mehr sondern nur noch Lagerhallen für das Onlinegeschäft.
Im Onlinegeschäft sind die Margen aber so gering das er hier zwangsläufig gegen die großen verlieren musste.

War ein toller Laden so lange er noch ein Laden war. Dort hat man gerne auch paar euro mehr bezahlt für eine anständige Beratung.


----------



## colormix (17. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Scriptor schrieb:


> Der hat sehr gutes Geld gemacht in der Zeit als er noch einen Laden hatte. Leider hat er sich falsch entschieden und den Laden usw. nach und nach aufgegeben.
> Hat man bereits erkennen können an dem Neubau vor einigen Jahren. Kein Laden mehr sondern nur noch Lagerhallen für das Onlinegeschäft.
> Im Onlinegeschäft sind die Margen aber so gering das er hier zwangsläufig gegen die großen verlieren musste.
> 
> .



Da könntest du Recht haben also sind die Laden Geschäfte schon eine weile weg, bin da nicht auf dem laufenden heute, hatte vor ein paar Jahren mal im Laden Geschäft einen PC  gekauft ,  
mit dem Comtech  Ladengeschäft war alles in Ordnung warum so was zu macht war wahrscheinlich eh eine Fehlentscheidung , wer Online bestellt bestellt halt immer da wo man grade so findet Online Shop irgendeiner  nicht  Comtech  , wer Extra zum Laden geht hat auch meinst vor da zu kaufen .


----------



## Zappaesk (17. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Scriptor schrieb:


> Der hat sehr gutes Geld gemacht in der Zeit als er noch einen Laden hatte. Leider hat er sich falsch entschieden und den Laden usw. nach und nach aufgegeben.



Lies es nochmal selbst, das ist ja hanebüchen!

Wenn er gutes Geld gemacht hätte, dann wäre er nicht von den Ladengeschäften abgekommen. Sinnig ist das nämlich nicht ein Konzept aufzugeben mit dem "sehr gutes Geld" gemacht wird. So doof ist nun wirklich niemand. Es wird eher so gewesen sein, dass mit den Läden eben kein gutes Geld mehr zu machen war und daher ein anderes Konzept gewählt wurde. Das ganze dann evtl nur halbherzig oder eben in einen bereits mehr oder minder verteilten Markt. Das ist eben schief gegangen.

Die Zeit der Ketten ist halt rum, die eine oder andere gibts noch, vielleicht wird sich auch ein oder zwei halten können, aber die allermeisten Leute kaufen halt online, ist oft billiger, immer bequemer und ökologisch sinnvoller obendrein. 

Warum sollte ich in die Innenstadt fahren, einen Parkplatz suchen oder auf die Straßenbahn warten, dort dann feststellen, dass das gesuchte Teil evtl. bestellt werden muss und dann auch noch nen höheren Preis zahlen? Beratung? Jo, wenn man es braucht und sich nicht vorher selbst schlau machen kann.

In einen Laden fahr ich nur, wenn der Einkauf dort mit einem Erlebnis verbunden ist bzw wenn ich vor Ort Dinge aussuchen muss, die online nicht funktionieren (Wein, Wurst, Käse, Olivenöl... Dinge die man eben probiert, bevor man sie kauft; Brot, Wurst, Fleisch, Obst, Gemüse... Dinge die frisch sein müssen und idealerweise dort erstellt wurden) Dazu eben in meinem Fall (und das machen eben viele auch nicht mehr) bestimmte Bücher, Hifigeräte bei meinem Stammhändler weil ich mich dort wohl fühle und bei einem Espresso gerne gute Musik höre oder im Falle der Buchhandlung ebenfalls bei Kaffee in Kochbüchern o.ä. schmökere.

PC Handlungen (achtung subjektiv) bieten mir kein annährend vergleichbares Ambiente und Einkaufserlebnis. Da stehen halt Grakas und ähnliches in ihren Packungen in Reih und Glied, da bekomme ich nichts, was ich nicht auch online erleben kann.


----------



## Scriptor (18. September 2019)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Lies es nochmal selbst, das ist ja hanebüchen!
> Wenn er gutes Geld gemacht hätte, dann wäre er nicht von den Ladengeschäften abgekommen. Sinnig ist das nämlich nicht ein Konzept aufzugeben mit dem "sehr gutes Geld" gemacht wird. So doof ist nun wirklich niemand. Es wird eher so gewesen sein, dass mit den Läden eben kein gutes Geld mehr zu machen war und daher ein anderes Konzept gewählt wurde. Das ganze dann evtl nur halbherzig oder eben in einen bereits mehr oder minder verteilten Markt. Das ist eben schief gegangen.



Nein ist schon alles sehr sinnig. Gerne kann ich aber im Detail darauf eingehen.
Der erste Standort von Yes Computer (später comtech) war sehr gut. Super Parkplätze usw...
Leider musste er dort aufgrund Kündigung des Mieters usw raus, genau kenne ich die Gründe nicht, aber Jes Computer wollte den Laden nicht aufgeben.
Ist übrigens jetzt auch ein sehr gut laufendes Sportgeschäft drin.

In diesem Zuge und mit der Umfirmierung von Jes zu Comtech 2009 haben diese Räumlichkeiten gesucht, schon dort wurde sich auf die Idee des reinen Onlinehandels großgeschrieben.
Teilweise waren hier auch andere / neue Gesellschafter mit drin die sicherlich diese neue Strategie mit hochgelobt haben.
Sieht man auch am Handelsregisterauszug wie immer neue Gesellschafter und Geschäftsführer dazu gekommen sind!
Die größte Veränderung kannst du teilweise auch hier nachlesen.
comtech mit neuem Mehrheitsgesellschafter weiter auf stabilem Wachstumskurs, Comtech GmbH, Pressemitteilung - PresseBox

Dementsprechend war auch nichts in der Innenstadt zu finden und er ist in den äußeren
Ring mit einer reinen Abholung umgestiegen.
Komisch wenn man von dem Kaff Backnang redet äußeren Ring zu sagen, besser ist es mir aber jetzt nicht eingefallen.

Diese Strategie des Onlinehandels wurde dann konsequent weiterverfolgt.
Ergebnis war das auch die Räumlichkeiten in Backnang aufgegeben wurden und in nem echten Vorort am Rande Aspach neu gebaut wurde.
Dort gibt es einen Laden, der Ausstellungsraum ist aber ein klein wenig größer als ein durchschnittliches Bad.

Dementsprechend kann man dort nichts mehr anschauen . 
Eine Beratung mehr oder minder gar nicht stattfindet bzw. teilweise nur ungelernte Studenten und ähnliches an einem Abholschalter sitzen.
Also lohnt sich hinfahren auch nicht mehr.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, die Strategie Onlinehandel ist halt ein Haifischbecken.
Dann lieber kein 2 stelliges Wachstum pro Jahr und lieber sich auf die Stammkundschaft usw. stützen.

Das ist ürbigens nicht als Bashing gegen Comtech gedacht.
 Ich als Backnanger der dort seinen ersten Core 2 Quad gekauft hat und sehr gut beraten wurde, habe nur den verfall live miterlebt und finde es sehr schade.

Dieses Thema bezüglich schelles 2 stelliges Wachstum kannst du auch bei zig anderen Firmen beobachten. 
Liest sich halt gut das man jetzt XX Millionen macht und man findet schnell weitere Investoren.
Das die Marge da teilweise stark auf der Strecke bleibt ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## mardsis (18. September 2019)

*AW: HÃ¤ndler Comtech ist insolevent*



nonamez78 schrieb:


> Sehr schade, aber die Masse schraubt eben nicht mehr.



Eines der größeren Probleme ist eher, dass man am Verkauf nichts mehr verdient, der Bedarf ist denke ich durchaus noch da.

Wir als kleines Systemhaus haben im Großhandel teils schlechtere Einkaufspreise als Amazon, müssen aber an der Ware noch was verdienen und ggf. anfallende Aufwände für Servicefälle mit einberechnen. Mit dem Verkauf von Hardware noch was zu verdienen ist kaum möglich, das liegt besonders an Dumpingpreisen wie Mindfactory oder Amazon sie anbieten. Vor allem wenn man sich mit Ladenlokal komplett darauf spezialisiert kann man den Gedanken, sich damit über Wasser zu halten, praktisch vergessen. Ist leider so. Deswegen machen auch immer mehr kleinere Anbieter dicht. Besonders traurig ist dann, dass man sich teils sehr viel Zeit für Beratung nimmt und dann doch Online gekauft wird. Nach einer Lösung dafür suchen wir schon länger, aber so einfach ist das nicht. Einfachste Lösung ist eigentlich nur die Privatkunden loszuwerden, mit denen verdient man sowieso nicht wirklich was.


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. September 2019)

*AW: HÃ¤ndler Comtech ist insolevent*



mardsis schrieb:


> Eines der größeren Probleme ist eher, dass man am Verkauf nichts mehr verdient, der Bedarf ist denke ich durchaus noch da.
> 
> Wir als kleines Systemhaus haben im Großhandel teils schlechtere Einkaufspreise als Amazon, müssen aber an der Ware noch was verdienen und ggf. anfallende Aufwände für Servicefälle mit einberechnen. Mit dem Verkauf von Hardware noch was zu verdienen ist kaum möglich, das liegt besonders an Dumpingpreisen wie Mindfactory oder Amazon sie anbieten. Vor allem wenn man sich mit Ladenlokal komplett darauf spezialisiert kann man den Gedanken, sich damit über Wasser zu halten, praktisch vergessen. Ist leider so. Deswegen machen auch immer mehr kleinere Anbieter dicht. Besonders traurig ist dann, dass man sich teils sehr viel Zeit für Beratung nimmt und dann doch Online gekauft wird. Nach einer Lösung dafür suchen wir schon länger, aber so einfach ist das nicht. Einfachste Lösung ist eigentlich nur die Privatkunden loszuwerden, mit denen verdient man sowieso nicht wirklich was.



Ich denke das ist generell ein Problem von niedergelassenen Händlern mit Ladenfilialen. Wenn ich z.B. zum Eisenwarenhändler in meiner Stadt gehe und irgendwas brauche, was nicht 08/15-Standard ist, heißt es nur "müssen wir bestellen". Gehe ich dann auf ebay, such mir raus was ich brauche und bestelle es, ist es besten Falls am nächsten Tag da, meistens ein, zwei Tage später. So ist es eben auch mit Computergeschäften und vielen vielen anderen Bereichen. Würden z.B. Baumarktketten wie Obi, Bauhaus, Hornbach, usw. nicht auch mittlerweile online versenden, wären sie sicher auch inzwischen pleite oder kurz davor. 
Man sieht auch dass sich der Markt in vielen Bereichen auf größere Ketten konzentriert, etwa bei den Supermärkten und Discountern. Die haben, wie du sagst, viel niedrigere Einkaufspreise und nutzen teils ihre Marktstellung auch aus, wenn man z.B. mal an den Milchpreis denkt. Wenn Aldi sagt, 20 Cent/l, dann hat das schon Gewicht, die Konkurrenz folgt dann natürlich und für viele Bauern lohnt sich der Verkauf der Milch nicht mehr. Die ganzen kleinen Tante Emma Läden sind ja fast komplett verschwunden, ich meien wo gibt's sowas noch? Inzwischen steht in fast jedem Kaff ein Aldi, Lidl, Rewe oder Edeka. 
Auf Beratung legen die Leute auch nicht mehr so viel wert oder holen sich die in Foren, bei YouTube oder über Googlesuchen. Teils ist den Leuten wichtiger, was irgendein Influencer bei Instagram oder Facebook plappert. 
Im Handel ist es mittlerweile echt so, entweder du hast eine gewisse Größe oder du gehst unter, wirst aufgekauft oder verdrängt.


----------



## Shimboku2 (20. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



colormix schrieb:


> Atelco wurde von K&M geschluckt wenn  es mit  K&M auch bald so weit  ist  ?
> 
> Es  entwickelt  sich alles irgendwie  zurück bis  hin  zur  Steinzeit, der  PC Markt  stagniert  von  Jahr zu  Jahr  weiter zurück ,
> wenn es kaum oder  keine  PC Geschäfte mehr   gibt  kann man nichts mehr  kaufen und  Online , die  Versand Boten,  DHL  , GIS usw sind heute schon derartig überlastet  mit  Bestellungen  das die dem  kaum   nach kommen können.
> ...



K&M ist schon lange insolvent. Hinter der Marke steckt Bora Computer.


----------



## colormix (20. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Shimboku2 schrieb:


> K&M ist schon lange insolvent. Hinter der Marke steckt Bora Computer.



Dann  gibt    es  Hann.    garnix mehr  . nur  noch Conrad , damals  als  es den  Laden  da noch gab 
 2 x um  den  Häuser  Block    gefahren  vor  Roten Ampel gestanden Laden nicht  gefunden  dann keine Lust  mehr und  nach hause .
Die  Web Seite K&M  gibt  es aber noch.


----------



## -RedMoon- (20. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

95 - 98                 eigenes Ladenlokal mit PC Service und Co. , war eine tolle Zeit
98 - 2001           Filialleiter einer Vobis Filiale, habe zum ersten mal richtig Geld verdient, Escom und Schadt Computer waren in der selben Strasse ansässig, Goldgräberzeiten
2001 - 2003     PC Techniker in einer Expert Filiale, Kunden sind echt anstrengend, die ersten Erosionserscheinungen im PC Markt zeigen sich so langsam, ich wage den Absprung

ab 2003 Studium der Elektrotechnik, habe den "PC Markt" verlassen, bevor es auch mich erwischt. War die richtige Entscheidung, durfte dann danach "richtiges IT" machen  

Schade finde ich es allemal, so langsam wandert der Kelch in Richtung der großen Märkte wie Mediamarkt und Co. und ich finde diese Entwicklung besorgniserregend. Geht doch mal in ein Einkaufscenter, da gibts nur noch Restaurants und Modegeschäfte, sonst nichts. Sogar die obligatorischen Gamestop Filialen verschwinden langsam


----------



## colormix (20. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

^^ Tolle Beschreibung ,
PCs und PC Komponenten sind  heute offenbar beim Verbraucher  nicht  mehr gefragt  , daher  schließen alle Geschäfte nach und nach .
Bei den  Geiz Märkten  ist der Verkauf seit  ein paar  Jahren PCs und PC Komponenten auch stark eingebrochen.


----------



## sebgerken (20. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Sogar die obligatorischen Gamestop Filialen verschwinden langsam



Zum Glück. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema...


----------



## -RedMoon- (20. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



sebgerken schrieb:


> Zum Glück. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema...



ich habe da nie was gekauft, einfach überteuert  
 aber sie sind ein guter Kontrast zu den ganzen Restaurants und Mezza-HM-Bershka-Mode-Läden in die meine Frau ständig reinspringt


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Bis auf Kleinigkeiten kaufe ich meine PC Hardware grundsätzlich im PC Geschäft nebenan.
Ich bin da seit fast 20 Jahren Kunde und  finde der örtliche Einzelhandel sollte auch unterstützt werden.


----------



## RavionHD (21. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Das Internet und Portale wie Geizhals sind eben mittlerweile zu stark für klassische lokale Händler.

Gamestop scheint auch pleite zu gehen.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Gamestop scheint auch pleite zu gehen.



Liegt aber u.a. daran das Gamestop oft der teurere Anbieter ist, man muss nicht mal mit Online Shops vergleichen, viele Spiele die der Gamestop verkauft gibt es bei Müller deutlich günstiger. Oder für den selben Preis Neu wie bei Gamestop gebraucht, habe schon öfters verglichen und dann aufgehört weil Müller eigentlich immer günstiger war.


----------



## colormix (21. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



RyzA schrieb:


> Bis auf Kleinigkeiten kaufe ich meine PC Hardware grundsätzlich im PC Geschäft nebenan.
> Ich bin da seit fast 20 Jahren Kunde und  finde der örtliche Einzelhandel sollte auch unterstützt werden.




Da kannst dann auch Sicher sein das die Ware heile ist und nicht gestohlen wird ,
eine TV Sendung glaube  Markt war das , hat aufdeckt wie heute  Pakete  Zugestellt werden  (wenn du Online was Bestell hast z.b), 
die werden auf den Balkon von der Straße aus geworfen oder in Müll Tonnen gelagert  oder gar nicht ausgeliefert .


Also was viele immer so behaupten Online Bestellen ist besser als Kaufen im Geschäft bezweifel ich hiermit stark .
Bei der Auslieferung Bestellung an Privat Kunden geben sich die Paket Dienste heute  keine große mühe mehr .


----------



## Zappaesk (21. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Naja, ist jetzt nicht so, dass die meisten Pakete nicht ankommen, geklaut oder beschädigt werden. Wobei insbesondere amazon sich hier nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert, deren Fahrer treibens diesbzgl mitunter wild.
Aber auf der anderen Seite, wenns nicht ankommt, beschädigt ist usw. dann kann man das reklamieren und bekommt eben das Paket nochmal zugestellt. Hab ich schon gehabt, ist völlig problemlos.

Das Problem von vielen Ladengeschäften ist doch, dass sie keinerlei Mehrwert ggü dem Onlinehandel haben. Da ist nicht alles vorrätig und muss bestellt werden, da muss man hin und die Beratung ist beileibe nicht überall gut oder auch nur zufriedenstellend. Wenns dann noch um Spiele wie bei Gamestop geht, die man sich auch einfach runterladen kann (klar, wenn man mieses Internet hat ists da auch nicht so einfach - man muss aber ja auch nicht davor sitzen und drauf warten), dann gibts eigentlich keinerlei Argumentation dafür in den Laden zu gehen. 

Laden macht Sinn, wenn man ne gute Beratung braucht (wobei woran erkenn ich, dass es ne gute Beratung ist und mir nicht nur was aufgeschwätzt wird, wenn ich mich nicht auskenne?), wenn der Laden z.B. bessere oder andere Produkte hat als der Onlinehandel (im Falle von PC Komponenten kann man das aber ausschließen) oder wenn der Einkauf dort ein besonderes Einkaufserlebnis bietet...

Wenn man dann nicht in ner Innenstadt wohnt und extra in die Stadt fahren muss um dort zu kaufen, dann ist mir obendrein noch meine Zeit dafür zu schade...


----------



## colormix (21. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das Problem von vielen Ladengeschäften ist doch, dass sie keinerlei Mehrwert ggü dem Onlinehandel haben...



Das ist  kein  Problem  sondern  bei  den  Laden  Geschäften  bekommst  du noch  eine Beratung wenn  du  dich z.b.  nicht  so auskennst  , beim Online  Versand  hast  du Null Services und   wenn was nicht  in  Ordnung  ist  hängst  du mit  deinem Telefon  erst  mal in der  Musik Warte Schleife , mein Nachbar hatte das schon   mal 45 min verbraucht ,  in der Zeit war  ich  bei Saturn  und  wieder  zu hause   und hatte  meine Gewünschte Warte sofort und  nicht  irgendwann  > es war  sogar  Günstiger  als  eine  Online Bestellung  .


----------



## Zappaesk (21. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Die Beratung der meisten Läden ist eben auch eher mau. Dazu kommt, dass man als Laie eine schlechte, aber geschickt gemachte Beratung nicht von einer guten Unterschieden kann. Was den Service angeht, da gibts eben gute und schlechte, wie überall anders auch, online wie im Fachhandel. Ich habe bislang online da nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Reklamation anmelden, Formular ausfüllen, Etikett ausdrucken, ab zur Post... Ist jetzt nicht so kritisch.

Interessant auch, dass du von Beratung im Laden redest und dann 2 Sätze später vom Saturn anzufangen... Also, das ist weder ein Fachhändler, noch ist dort die Beratung durchgängig gut. Wenn man Glück hat erwischt man einen Mitarbeiter, den es interessiert was er da tut, wenns doof läuft hast halt einen, der normalerweise Waschmaschinen verkauft und nur aushilft und auf jeden Fall hast jemanden, der in erster Linie das verkaufen will, was gerade in größeren Mengen da ist und die Marge besonders hoch. Der bessere Weg ist sich bei größeren Anschaffungen einfach selbst vorher ein bisschen einzulesen (Onlinebewertungen helfen da nicht, die sind ja selbst meist von Laien oder, schlimmer noch Marketingleuten geschrieben) oder nen Kumpel zu fragen.

Ich kann mir aussuchen, ob ich nach HD oder HN in ein "Fachgeschäft" fahren will um mich beraten zu lassen. In beiden Fällen wäre das der Arlt (war da schon ewig nimmer, gibts die da noch?) und auch da habe ich schon erlebt, wie Kunden im Laden einfach nur Unsinn aufgedrängt wurde. Also die Mär von der guten Beratung ist nur eine Mär, mehr nicht. Das kanns geben, das ist aber nicht garantiert.

Ja, es gibt Läden in die ich gehe um dort in live einzukaufen, aus verschiedenen Gründen, aber sicherlich nicht bei PC Komponenten.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Interessant auch, dass du von Beratung im Laden redest und dann 2 Sätze später vom Saturn anzufangen... Also, das ist weder ein Fachhändler, noch ist dort die Beratung durchgängig gut. Wenn man Glück hat erwischt man einen Mitarbeiter, den es interessiert was er da tut, wenns doof läuft hast halt einen, der normalerweise Waschmaschinen verkauft und nur aushilft und auf jeden Fall hast jemanden, der in erster Linie das verkaufen will, was gerade in größeren Mengen da ist und die Marge besonders hoch. Der bessere Weg ist sich bei größeren Anschaffungen einfach selbst vorher ein bisschen einzulesen (Onlinebewertungen helfen da nicht, die sind ja selbst meist von Laien oder, schlimmer noch Marketingleuten geschrieben) oder nen Kumpel zu fragen.
> 
> Ich kann mir aussuchen, ob ich nach HD oder HN in ein "Fachgeschäft" fahren will um mich beraten zu lassen. In beiden Fällen wäre das der Arlt (war da schon ewig nimmer, gibts die da noch?) und auch da habe ich schon erlebt, wie Kunden im Laden einfach nur Unsinn aufgedrängt wurde. Also die Mär von der guten Beratung ist nur eine Mär, mehr nicht. Das kanns geben, das ist aber nicht garantiert.


Ich brauche keine Beratung im Fachgeschäft, weil die eh meistens nicht mehr wissen. Meine Rechner und die Rechner von Freunden und Bekannten stelle ich selber zusammen und sagen denen dann was die bestellen sollen. Dann bauen die das zusammen.
Der größte Vorteil ist der Vorort-Service. Wenn z.B. mal meine Grafikkarte kaputt ist, kriege ich da solange eine Ersatzkarte und braucht nicht den ganzen PC wegschicken.


----------



## colormix (21. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich brauche keine Beratung im Fachgeschäft,  .



Nicht  jeder  hat gleich einen Experten an der  Hand den man fragen kann und  der einem berät ,  auch wenn man was Reklamieren will  ist es einfacher  und geht schneller als wenn man so  was nur Online  macht .


----------



## Zappaesk (21. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



RyzA schrieb:


> Der größte Vorteil ist der Vorort-Service. Wenn z.B. mal meine Grafikkarte kaputt ist, kriege ich da solange eine Ersatzkarte und braucht nicht den ganzen PC wegschicken.



Du schickst den ganzen Rechner ein, wenn die Grafikkarte kaputt ist? Nun, wenn du meinst...

Mal im Ernst wie oft verreckt denn deine Grafikkarte? Selbst wenn das mal passiert (mir ist jetzt in 30 Jahren 1x passiert), dann hat man eben mal 2 Tage keine Grafikkarte, privat ist das normal gut verschmerzbar und daran stirbt keiner. Als Firma hast eh einen Service gebucht.

Es ist einfach so, dass wenn das Geschäftsmodell der Ladenketten nicht mehr funktioniert oder eben nur in speziellen Fällen, dann gehen die halt pleite und es wird durch ein tragfähiges Geschäftsmodell (in dem Fall Onlinehandel) ersetzt. Wer weiß was danach kommt? Produkte selbst ausdrucken? Wer weiß das schon.



colormix schrieb:


> Nicht  jeder  hat gleich einen Experten an der   Hand den man fragen kann und  der einem berät ,  auch wenn man was  Reklamieren will  ist es einfacher  und geht schneller als wenn man so   was nur Online  macht .




Lustig, ich denke, es gab sogar zu den Hochzeiten der Ladengeschäfte mehr Experten die man fragen konnte, als es Läden gab. Dazu sind die Läden eben nur in den Innenstädten und da muss man dann eben hin fahren, das mach ich bestimmt nicht für ne PC Komponente, sondern ggf um ins Theater, ein Konzert oder auch in ein gutes Restaurant zu gehen.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Du schickst den ganzen Rechner ein, wenn die Grafikkarte kaputt ist? Nun, wenn du meinst...


Ich nicht. Aber diejenigen welche sich einen Komplett PC (im Internet) gekauft haben.



> Mal im Ernst wie oft verreckt denn deine Grafikkarte? Selbst wenn das mal passiert (mir ist jetzt in 30 Jahren 1x passiert), dann hat man eben mal 2 Tage keine Grafikkarte, privat ist das normal gut verschmerzbar und daran stirbt keiner. Als Firma hast eh einen Service gebucht.


2 Tage? Das glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht.


----------



## colormix (21. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Lustig, ich denke, es gab sogar zu den Hochzeiten der Ladengeschäfte mehr Experten die man fragen konnte, als es Läden gab. Dazu sind die Läden eben nur in den Innenstädten und da muss man dann eben hin fahren, das mach ich bestimmt nicht für ne PC Komponente, sondern ggf um ins Theater, ein Konzert oder auch in ein gutes Restaurant zu gehen.



Mit  den Experten  im  Internet sieht  man  ja was  dabei  raus kommt  ,  man weiß nix hat k.A und  es kommt  nichts dabei raus ,
auch   noch nicht  lange  her  wo einem User  gesagt  wurde,
  es würde  am  NT  liegen obwohl  es was  ganz anderes  war ,
ein  andere hatte  eine  Neue  CPU gekauft  obwohl der  Fehler ein  ganz  anderer war  , hör  mir  bloß  auf  mit  Experten aus  dem  Internet 
Frag  mal  hier  z.b  was  kompliziertes über  Linux ws  da als  Antw. kommt  kann  ich dir  jetzt schon sagen    ämm ja und  ja  es  könnte  ...


----------



## Zappaesk (21. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



RyzA schrieb:


> 2 Tage? Das glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht.



Das war bei meiner letzten Onlinereklamation so. Bosch Akkuschrauber, war nach 2 Tagen da.
Und selbst wenns ne Woche wäre, dann stirbt immer noch keiner. Es ist ja auch in den sletesten fällen so, dass du unmittelbar beim Ausfall das Ding ausbaust und zu nem Händler bringst. Manche Leute haben im RL wichtigere Aufgaben, als in der Weltgeschichte rum zu fahren.



colormix schrieb:


> Mit  den Experten  im  Internet sieht  man  ja was  dabei  raus kommt  ,  man weiß nix hat k.A und  es kommt  nichts dabei raus ,
> auch   noch nicht  lange  her  wo einem User  gesagt  wurde,
> es würde  am  NT  liegen obwohl  es was  ganz anderes  war ,
> ein  andere hatte  eine  Neue  CPU gekauft  obwohl der  Fehler ein  ganz  anderer war  , hör  mir  bloß  auf  mit  Experten aus  dem  Internet
> Frag  mal  hier  z.b  was  kompliziertes über  Linux ws  da als  Antw. kommt  kann  ich dir  jetzt schon sagen    ämm ja und  ja  es  könnte  ...



Ich kenne deine Linuxthreads in denen du dich zum Gespött gemacht hast, weil du die Ratschläge dort weder richtig gelesen hast, noch auf irgendetwas was dir dort als Lösung aufgezeigt wurde eingegangen bist, sondern einfach weiter behauptet hast, dass du recht hast und alle die dort schreiben keine Experten wären... Manchmal schmökere ich da nochmal rein und amüsiere mich.

Wer nach zig Seiten der Erklärung immer noch nicht geraft hat, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen einer Disti und einem Desktop gibt, der behauptet wohl immer noch, das Ubuntu anders aufgebaut ist wie z.B. Kubuntu. Also da liegts nicht an den Experten, sondern einfach an dir. Ich vermute aber, dass du in nem Laden, wenn es dir dort einer erklärt hätte genauso gescheitert wärst. Beratung muss man auch annehmen können.


----------



## takan (21. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

schade, hannover lange laube gabs mal ein ganzen sack voller pc läden, f16 computer war mein favourite. wenn ich da geguckt habe hatten die die billigsten preise ggü online seiten wie mf/alternate. nach 1-2 wochen musst ich die wd velociraptor austauschen damals, wurde nicht mehr erkannt, wurde gleich umgetauscht ohne wenn und aber. war da erst 14 aber die wussten schon das ich ahnung hatte. hab da 4-5 komplett pc's zusammengestellt und nebenbei paar teile gekauft.


----------



## colormix (21. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



takan schrieb:


> schade, hannover lange laube gabs mal ein ganzen sack voller pc läden,  .



In  Hannover  gibt  es nur  noch Fressbuden  und teure Mode  Geschäfte an jeder  Ecke ,
 schrecklich


----------



## blautemple (22. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Das mit den Smileys musst du aber auch noch mal üben ^^


----------



## DaXXes (22. September 2019)

*AW: HÃ¤ndler Comtech ist insolevent*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Eher Lokale Händler sind nicht konkurrenzfähig.
> Höhere Preise, meist schlechte Beratung und kaum Auswahl.
> Dazu Rückgaberichtlinien des Todes. Beim Versandhandel schickst du das Ding innerhalb 14 Tagen zurück und bekommst dein Geld wieder.
> Wenn so ein Laden das überhaupt zurücknimmt, hast du schon Glück, und dann meistens nur Umtausch oder Gutschein.
> ...



Das betrifft allerdings nicht nur PC-Läden, dieses Problem haben doch z. B. Spielwarenläden oder Klamottenläden genauso.
Wer kauft denn heute noch eine Jeans oder Lego-Spielzeug im Fachgeschäft?

Außerdem ging es zumindest mir immer so, dass die lokalen PC-Händler meist nur das übliche 08-15 Gelumpe an Hardware vorrätig hatten. Wollte man da z. B. eine Grafikkarte vom Stil einer GTX 1080 kaufen, wird man komisch angeschaut: »Nee, sowas Teures hab ich nicht auf Lager. Müssen wir bestellen. Eine GTX 1060 langt doch auch!«
Vielen Dank, bestellen kann ich auch selber ...


----------



## Gamer090 (22. September 2019)

*AW: HÃ¤ndler Comtech ist insolevent*



DaXXes schrieb:


> Das betrifft allerdings nicht nur PC-Läden, dieses Problem haben doch z. B. Spielwarenläden oder Klamottenläden genauso.
> Wer kauft denn heute noch eine Jeans oder Lego-Spielzeug im Fachgeschäft?
> 
> Außerdem ging es zumindest mir immer so, dass die lokalen PC-Händler meist nur das übliche 08-15 Gelumpe an Hardware vorrätig hatten. Wollte man da z. B. eine Grafikkarte vom Stil einer GTX 1080 kaufen, wird man komisch angeschaut: »Nee, sowas Teures hab ich nicht auf Lager. Müssen wir bestellen. Eine GTX 1060 langt doch auch!«
> Vielen Dank, bestellen kann ich auch selber ...



Ist leider wirklch so, die Auswahl im Online Shop ist natürlich deutlich grösser, weil da ist alles im Grossen Lager drin und beim Händler reicht das Lager oft nur für eine Handvoll Artikel. Als ich anfing mit dem bauen von PCs, ging ich immer zum PC Shop meine HW holen, da aber mit der Zeit mir immer wieder etwas fehlte was vor Ort nicht verfügbar war, bin ich auf Online Shops ausgewichen. Laut Online Telefonbuch gibt es diese Shopkette gar niciht mehr oder wurde umbenannt, keine Ahnung.


----------



## DaXXes (22. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



colormix schrieb:


> ^^ Tolle Beschreibung ,
> PCs und PC Komponenten sind  heute offenbar beim Verbraucher  nicht  mehr gefragt  , daher  schließen alle Geschäfte nach und nach .
> Bei den  Geiz Märkten  ist der Verkauf seit  ein paar  Jahren PCs und PC Komponenten auch stark eingebrochen.


Das dürfte daran liegen, dass es von Seiten der meisten Endverbraucher gar kein Bedürfnis mehr gibt, einen PC zusammenzubasteln. Wer hat denn, außer den Gamern, noch einen Tower PC daheim rumstehen?
Zum E-Mails abrufen, in ebay rumstöbern oder in der Mediathek die verpasste "Tagesschau" anzuschauen langt heute selbst ein Smartphone dicke, oder eben ein Laptop.
Und die Schüler zocken überwiegend eh an der Konsole, weil es zumindest kurzfristig billiger ist.  Als 14-Jähriger jemanden in Familie und Verwandtschaft finden, der einem mal schnell einen 1000 € PC hinstellt, erweist sich oft als aussichtsloses Unterfangen ...


----------



## tandel (22. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



DaXXes schrieb:


> Das dürfte daran liegen, dass es von Seiten der meisten Endverbraucher gar kein Bedürfnis mehr gibt, einen PC zusammenzubasteln. Wer hat denn, außer den Gamern, noch einen Tower PC daheim rumstehen?



Richtig, die Konsolidierung im Bereich PC Filialen ging aber schon los, als Mobilgeräte  und Laptops noch nicht so weit verbreitet waren.
Ein großer Marktanteil wurde auch von den Discountern übernommen. Der Aldi PC ist zwar schon lange keine Erwähnung mehr wert, aber trotzdem immer noch regelmäßig im Angebot. Die Discounter haben auch anderen Fachgeschäften viel Geschäft abgenommen. Heute bekommt man im Discounter so gut wie alles, man muss nur auf die entsprechende Sonderaktion warten.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass diese Computer Filialen nur durch das starke Wachstum der Ausstattungsquote in privaten Haushalten so zahlreich aus dem Boden schossen. In den 90ern und 00ern stieg die Quote von PCs in Haushalten von geschätzt 5% auf 95%, in Kombination mit der schnellen Entwicklung (alle 2-3 Jahre musste ein neuer her) damals gab es einen riesigen Bedarf an PCs und Zubehör.


----------



## colormix (22. September 2019)

*AW: HÃ¤ndler Comtech ist insolevent*



DaXXes schrieb:


> Außerdem ging es zumindest mir immer so, dass die lokalen PC-Händler meist nur das übliche 08-15 Gelumpe an ...



Das kenne  ich  Allgemein  von  Geschäften  "haben  wie nicht  da,  können  wir  aber Bestellen   dazu fährt  man dann extra 4 x dahin   und  wieder zurück  
und hat dadurch Extra Fahrtkosten von über  10 Euro, 
kann man auch gleich online  Bestellen  , sehe ich auch so, aber  mit  den  PC Geschäften  hatte ich da weniger  Probleme hier  vor  Ort das waren eher  andere Sachen  in  anderen Geschäften .
Sortiment  in den Geschäften wirklich billiges gelumpe was keiner  kauft  >>  dann wunder  die  sich das keiner  mehr  kauft .


Als ich mir  damals  einen  PC selber  zusammen  geschraubt hatte, hatte ich Probleme  ein vernünftiges Gehäuse  zu finden   die  Händler  hatten  nur  billig Schrott aus  billigen     Trompeten Blech  PC Gehäuse  die   instabil  sind , dabaue  ich  bestimmt  keine teure PC HW ein  .  

Die   Händler selber trage   die Hauptschuld daran,  wenn  es beim  Bäcker  keine  Frischen  Brötchen  mehr  gibt  und  ich  diese  einen Tag vorbestellen soll kaufe  ich da einfach nicht  mehr .


----------



## sebgerken (22. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



tandel schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass diese Computer Filialen nur durch das starke Wachstum der Ausstattungsquote in privaten Haushalten so zahlreich aus dem Boden schossen. In den 90ern und 00ern stieg die Quote von PCs in Haushalten von geschätzt 5% auf 95%, in Kombination mit der schnellen Entwicklung (alle 2-3 Jahre musste ein neuer her) damals gab es einen riesigen Bedarf an PCs und Zubehör.




So sieht’s aus. Viele haben damals auf das schnelle Geld gehofft (und wohl auch gemacht)
Dass das nicht immer so bleiben würde, hat damals wohl keiner richtig geahnt. 
Alleine dadurch, dass PCs nach den 2-3 Jahren praktisch Müll waren, hoffte man wohl auf bleibende Hardware Verkäufe. 
Zum Glück ist das nicht mehr so. Ich habe keine Lust mehr regelmäßig viel Geld in Hardware zu stecken. Klar kann man immer noch alle 2 Jahre aufrüsten, aber das machen wohl nur Enthusiasten. Für ein bisschen surfen und YouTube reicht auch ein 10 oder gar 15 Jahre alter Rechner. 

Jetzt hab ich den Faden verloren und weiß nicht mehr was ich eigentlich schreiben wollte...


----------



## Venom89 (22. September 2019)

*AW: HÃ¤ndler Comtech ist insolevent*



colormix schrieb:


> Das kenne  ich  Allgemein  von  Geschäften  "haben  wie nicht  da,  können  wir  aber Bestellen   dazu fährt  man dann extra 4 x dahin   und  wieder zurück
> und hat dadurch Extra Fahrtkosten von über  10 Euro,
> kann man auch gleich online  Bestellen  , sehe ich auch so, aber  mit  den  PC Geschäften  hatte ich da weniger  Probleme hier  vor  Ort das waren eher  andere Sachen  in  anderen Geschäften .
> Sortiment  in den Geschäften wirklich billiges gelumpe was keiner  kauft  >>  dann wunder  die  sich das keiner  mehr  kauft .
> ...



Gestern hattest du noch eine andere Meinung 
--->


colormix schrieb:


> Das ist  kein  Problem  sondern  bei  den  Laden  Geschäften  bekommst  du noch  eine Beratung wenn  du  dich z.b.  nicht  so auskennst  , beim Online  Versand  hast  du Null Services und   wenn was nicht  in  Ordnung  ist  hängst  du mit  deinem Telefon  erst  mal in der  Musik Warte Schleife , mein Nachbar hatte das schon   mal 45 min verbraucht ,  in der Zeit war  ich  bei Saturn  und  wieder  zu hause   und hatte  meine Gewünschte Warte sofort und  nicht  irgendwann  > es war  sogar  Günstiger  als  eine  Online Bestellung  .





colormix schrieb:


> Nicht  jeder  hat gleich einen Experten an der  Hand den man fragen kann und  der einem berät ,  auch wenn man was Reklamieren will  ist es einfacher  und geht schneller als wenn man so  was nur Online  macht .


----------



## Sparanus (23. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Also meine letzten Erfahrungen (oder das was ich mitbekommen habe) war bei den Fachgeschäften schrecklich.
Kumpel bringt eine defekte Graka (war ein Customkühler drauf) zum Shop und bekommt eine Karte mit Radiallüfter und nein es war kein 1 zu 1 Tausch, gewartet hat er auch noch ne Woche.
Oder ich mit dem Raclette für meine Eltern. Hab dem Händlern vertraut, 15€ mehr gezahlt als bei Amazon (hab ich später gesehen) und das Ding war echter Mist von der Verarbeitung her.

Die meisten Händler verstehen nicht, dass sie zumindest Online zeigen müssen was sie offline haben (mit aktuellen Lagerstand), außerdem müssen sie ihren Laden als Showroom präsentieren.
Unschuldig sind sie allerdings an ihren oft recht hohen EK.


----------



## orca113 (23. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Habe auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit PC/Hardwarefachgeschäften gemacht. Eher weil ich etwas banales gekauft habe wie einen Festplatte die später ne Macke hatte und die man dann nicht tauschen wollte usw.. Aber auch schon bei einem Richtigen Fachgeschäft und Dienstleister der meinen PC (als ich noch keinen Plan hatte) checken sollte und nach Fehlern suchen sollte. Leider erstmal Auftrag angenommen aber nicht weiter drum gekümmert und nichts dran getan. 

Es ist oft nicht mal das etwas nicht vorrätig ist in den Fachgeschäften. Das kann ich verstehen. Man kann nicht alles haben. Oft nervt mich auch einfach das die dort eine arroganz an den Tag legen und sich um nichts kümmern. Als Kunde bin ich noch lange kein Bittsteller.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



orca113 schrieb:


> Es ist oft nicht mal das etwas nicht vorrätig ist in den Fachgeschäften. Das kann ich verstehen. Man kann nicht alles haben. Oft nervt mich auch einfach das die dort eine arroganz an den Tag legen und sich um nichts kümmern. Als Kunde bin ich noch lange kein Bittsteller.



Ich denke die meisten haben schon gute und schlechte Erfahrungen mit Geschäften aller Art und aller Branchen gemacht. 
Schlecht geführte Firmen sind kein exklusives Merkmal irgendeiner Geschäftsform. Online gibt's auch schwarze Schafe, genauso wie bei niedergelassenen Läden. Daraus lässt sich nichts ableiten.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Doppelpost, sorry


----------



## TheComedian18 (23. September 2019)

*AW: HÃ¤ndler Comtech ist insolevent*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Eher Lokale Händler sind nicht konkurrenzfähig.
> Höhere Preise, meist schlechte Beratung und kaum Auswahl.
> Dazu Rückgaberichtlinien des Todes. Beim Versandhandel schickst du das Ding innerhalb 14 Tagen zurück und bekommst dein Geld wieder.
> Wenn so ein Laden das überhaupt zurücknimmt, hast du schon Glück, und dann meistens nur Umtausch oder Gutschein.
> ...



So schauts aus, man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will, aber viele geben gerne ein bisschen mehr aus um einen direkten Einkaufserlebnis zu haben, aber die Läden vor Ort denken halt bis zum Schluss immer noch, das die Kunden sie nötig haben und nicht andersrum. Nicht anders ist der immer noch katastrophale Umgang mit Kunden bei MM und Saturn zu erklären. Da muss man sich ernsthaft eine Nummer ziehen und teils Stundenlang warten um einen Servicemitarbeiter sprechen zu können, der dann eh sagen wird, das man entweder nix machen kann, oder das das Teil eingeschickt werden muss. Besonders bitter wenn man die Ware grad Neu gekauft hatte.

Das gibts im Internet einfach nicht, da schreib ich ne Mail, bekomme ein Retourenlabel und kann es theoretisch sogar noch dem Paketboten der eh jeden Tag kommt in die Hand drücken.

Zu einer Beratung die es nicht gibt, kann man keine Worte verlieren, das gleiche gilt auch für die Kompetenz der MA.


----------



## orca113 (24. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich denke die meisten haben schon gute und schlechte Erfahrungen mit Geschäften aller Art und aller Branchen gemacht.
> Schlecht geführte Firmen sind kein exklusives Merkmal irgendeiner Geschäftsform. Online gibt's auch schwarze Schafe, genauso wie bei niedergelassenen Läden. Daraus lässt sich nichts ableiten.



So war es auch nicht gemeint. Eher dahingehend: Fachgeschäfte finde ich oft aus anderen Gründen schlechter als das nicht immer alles vorrätig ist. Mir fehlen da eher kompetente Ansprechpartner. Auch mangelnde Freundlichkeit und guter Umgang mit dem Kunden. Sachen in den ich Rat suche oder wo ich eine Dienstleistung verlange wickel ich gern in Fachgeschäften ab und alles andere wo es mir nur um Beschaffung geht online.


----------



## colormix (28. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich denke die meisten haben schon gute und schlechte Erfahrungen mit Geschäften aller Art und aller Branchen gemacht.
> Schlecht geführte Firmen sind kein exklusives Merkmal irgendeiner Geschäftsform. Online gibt's auch schwarze Schafe, genauso wie bei niedergelassenen Läden. Daraus lässt sich nichts ableiten.



Diese  kleinen PC Geschäfte die  nicht  zu  einer  Kette Gehören die   legen   sich kaum teure Sachen hin weil  kein  Geld meist  nur  billig Kram > ich kenne  das auch von  diesen  kleinen  Klitschen "haben wir  im  Moment nicht  da kann  ich aber Bestellen "    Ahnung  hat   der Verkäufer  absolut  keine    liest  vom  Waschzettel ab   ,
teuer  ist des  dann auch ,  da dann rückwärts wieder  raus gegangenen Bestellen kann ich auch selber von zu hause   spare     die  unnötigen 4 x  anfahrts-  Kosten .


----------



## -RedMoon- (28. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



colormix schrieb:


> Diese  kleinen PC Geschäfte die  nicht  zu  einer  Kette Gehören die   legen   sich kaum teure Sachen hin weil  kein  Geld meist  nur  billig Kram > ich kenne  das auch von  diesen  kleinen  Klitschen "haben wir  im  Moment nicht  da kann  ich aber Bestellen "    Ahnung  hat   der Verkäufer  absolut  keine    liest  vom  Waschzettel ab   ,
> teuer  ist des  dann auch ,  da dann rückwärts wieder  raus gegangenen Bestellen kann ich auch selber von zu hause   spare     die  unnötigen 4 x  anfahrts-  Kosten .



Ja, das kann ich schon nachvollziehen. Aber diese kleinen Läden haben  eben nicht die finanzielle Möglichkeiten, sich für 50k€ Hardware auf Lager zu legen, die im nächsten Monat nur noch die Hälfte Wert ist. Wie soll das gehen?
Als ich 95 meinen Laden eröffnet hatte, kam einer rein, schaute sich 2min. um, murmelte dann "nur Gruscht" vor sich hin und ging wieder. Ich war damals 22, das tat mir sowas von in der Seele weh. Ich hatte den Laden mit 7000DM eröffnet. Das Geld hatte ich mir nebenher auf der Baustelle mit Gipsen und Maurern hart erarbeitet und wollte mir einen Traum erfüllen. Mir ging es nicht darum, den Laden mit Zeugs voll zu knüppeln, sondern eine Dienstleistung anzubieten, den Kunden zu beraten, ihm etwas zu verkaufen und es zu bestellen. Dieses "schnell und sofort billigst haben wollen" ist ja ein Effekt der späten 2000er.  Aber solche Leute kann man eben nicht zufriedenstellen, selbst große Märkte machen deshalb zu. Diese kleinen Läden als "Klitschen" zu bezeichnen, halte ich echt für respektlos, vor allem wenn man den Hintergrund dieser Gründer nicht kennt. Heute stehen solche jungen Leute im Jobcenter an und verspielen ihr Geld in der Spielhalle, anstatt sich etwas zuzutrauen. Also bleib mal bitte auf dem Teppich mit deiner "Klitsche" Aussage


----------



## Sparanus (28. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Nun es zählt nicht nur billig, aber manchmal sind die Preisunterschiede haarsträubend.
Wenn ich etwas jetzt haben will dann zahl ich auch gerne mal 10€ mehr im Laden.
Aber wenn ich plötzlich 50€ mehr für die Grafikkarte hinlegen soll. Nein.


----------



## -RedMoon- (28. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

wie gesagt, ich kann das nachvollziehen, aber man sollte auch die andere Seite nachvollziehen können. Der Kleine Händler steckt diese 50€ Mehrkosten ja nicht in seine Tasche, sondern er muss sie seinem Lieferanten bezahlen. Der Kleinhändler kann nicht herkommen wie ein großer und sagen, "so Herr Ingram Micro, du lieferst mir jetzt sofort 1000 Stück 2080TI Karten zum Preis von 600€, sonst kauf ich sie anderswo". Der Kleinhändler kauft die Karte für 1000€, haut 50€ Gewinn drauf, die Steuer und schon hast du deinen Preis. Blöd nur, dass er dabei über dem Idealo und Geizhals Preis liegt. Er bekommt die Karte schlicht nicht günstiger.


----------



## Sparanus (28. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Hab ja auch geschrieben, dass da die Chancengleichheit fehlt.


----------



## -RedMoon- (28. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

ja, so ist es in der "sozialen" (!) Marktwirtschaft. Wer mehr Geld hat, hat Macht, kann steuern und bestimmen.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Statt sich darüber aufzuregen, dass man als kleiner Händler schlechtere Konditionen hat als die Großen, sollte man als Firmengründer an einem Konzept arbeiten, dass dennoch tragfähig ist. Wenn man das nicht hat, sollte man es lassen bzw sich eines überlegen. PC Läden sind nunmal schon ne Weile ein totes Pferd. Soziale Marktwirtschaft heißt schließlich nicht, dass jedes noch so unrentable Geschäftsmodell funktionieren muss.

Mach ein Geschäft auf, das auf nem soliden Geschäftsmodell basiert, steck da dein Herzblut rein und es wird funktionieren. Gibt genügend Start-ups, die das beweisen.


----------



## Venom89 (28. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



colormix schrieb:


> Diese  kleinen PC Geschäfte die  nicht  zu  einer  Kette Gehören die   legen   sich kaum teure Sachen hin weil  kein  Geld meist  nur  billig Kram > ich kenne  das auch von  diesen  kleinen  Klitschen "haben wir  im  Moment nicht  da kann  ich aber Bestellen "



Davon ab das dies bei kleineren Geschäften, mehr als nachvollziehbar ist, passt deine Aussage überhaupt nicht zu deiner Hardware. 



> Ahnung  hat   der Verkäufer  absolut  keine    liest  vom  Waschzettel ab



Hast du da auch nach "Experten" geschrien? 



> teuer  ist des  dann auch ,  da dann rückwärts wieder  raus gegangenen Bestellen kann ich auch selber von zu hause   spare     die  unnötigen 4 x  anfahrts-  Kosten .



Ich dachte bei dir kommen Pakete nie an?


----------



## Sparanus (28. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

@zapp
Nein, manche Monopole sind einfach übertrieben und wenn es dadurch zu Problemen mit der Grundversorgung gibt ist es schlicht und einfach *******.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Sparanus schrieb:


> @zapp
> Nein, manche Monopole sind einfach übertrieben und wenn es dadurch zu Problemen mit der Grundversorgung gibt ist es schlicht und einfach *******.



Was haben PC Läden mit Monopole zu tun und wo genau gibt es denn bei uns Monopole?


----------



## Sparanus (28. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Vielleicht nicht ganz korrekt ausgedrückt. Was ich meine ist, dass es nicht gut ist, dass Händler wie Amazon einen VK haben der unter dem EK der kleineren Händler liegt.

Und es gibt Personengruppen die auf PC (oder aus meiner Erfahrung eher TV) Läden Kunden haben die auf diese Läden angewiesen sind von denen sich der Händler alleine aber nicht halten kann.

Ist verständlich worauf ich hinaus möchte?


----------



## Zappaesk (28. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht ganz korrekt ausgedrückt. Was ich meine ist, dass es nicht gut ist, dass Händler wie Amazon einen VK haben der unter dem EK der kleineren Händler liegt.



Dann muss der kleine Händler nur einfach auch so viel abnehmen wie Amazon. Ernsthaft, du beschwert dich über Mengenrabatt? Was sollte daran falsch sein? Handelt du nie den Preis runter, wenn du von irgendwas ne größere Menge auf einmal oder wiederholt kaufst? Ich bekomme so bei meinem Holzhändler als Privatmann z. B. Den Handwerkerrabatt. 




Sparanus schrieb:


> Und es gibt Personengruppen die auf PC (oder aus meiner Erfahrung eher TV) Läden Kunden haben die auf diese Läden angewiesen sind von denen sich der Händler alleine aber nicht halten kann.
> 
> Ist verständlich worauf ich hinaus möchte?



Ich verstehe das schon, bloß ist es halt unsinnig. Sollten deiner Meinung nach deswegen PC Läden öffentlich gefördert werden? 
Es gibt praktisch überall Servicedienstleistungen rund um den PC, kostet halt und wer das benötigt und niemand im Umfeld hat, der das leisten kann oder will muss halt dafür zahlen.


----------



## Sparanus (28. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Ich sag nur, dass es Grenzen geben muss.
Es kann halt nicht sein, dass jemand einen VK anbieten kann der unter dem EK eines anderen liegt.

Das ist einfach eine Spirale aus der man nicht hinaus kommt.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich sag nur, dass es Grenzen geben muss.
> Es kann halt nicht sein, dass jemand einen VK anbieten kann der unter dem EK eines anderen liegt.



So ein Unsinn! Aus welchem Grund? Es gibt Gesetze gegen Dumping und das hat sich jahrzehntelang bewährt. 
Abgesehen davon müssten dann ja alle ihre EKs offen legen, das wird sicher nicht passieren. 

Nochmal, wer kein tragfähiges Geschäftsmodell hat geht halt pleite. Das war schon immer so und wird hoffentlich immer so bleiben.


----------



## Sparanus (28. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Findest du es gut, dass so viele Läden schließen müssen weil sie mit den Preisen nicht ansatzweise mithalten können? 
Das ist doch ein Teufelskreis.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Was soll denn da ein Teufelskreis sein?

Und ja, ich finde es gut, wenn unrentable Unternehmen nicht vom Staat gefördert oder sonst wie subventioniert werden. Dein Vorschlag hieße ja nur, dass die großen Händler mehr Gewinn machen, weil sie mit dem Preis nicht weiter runter dürfen. Damit wächst deren Marktmacht ebenfalls.
Zahlen und damit die unrentable Unternehmen subventionieren tun dann jedoch die Verbraucher.

Bestimmte Geschäftsmodelle werden einfach mit der Zeit überholt. Frag mal die ganzen ehemaligen Videotheksbetreiber, wie die zum Thema Streaming stehen. Die Welt dreht sich weiter und bestimmte Geschäftsmodelle verlieren an Bedeutung und werden überholt. Das nennt sich Wettbewerb.


----------



## Sparanus (28. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Videotheken braucht ja auch niemand, aber was machen alte Leute wenn niemand mehr da ist der sich um ihre Heimelektronik kümmert?


----------



## colormix (28. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Findest du es gut, dass so viele Läden schließen müssen weil sie mit den Preisen nicht ansatzweise mithalten können?
> Das ist doch ein Teufelskreis.



Genau das Ältere Ehepaar die einen Neuen PC brauchen oder grade damit anfangen PC und Internet ,
 und nicht genau ... wissen und eine Beratung brauchen die man Online nicht bekommt , wie denn auch wenn man keinen PC hat ?
Von der Bevölkerung s Dichte gibt es in Deutschland mehr Ältere als Junge  hier hat man irgendwie die Zeit   verschlafen "Services  " .

In den USA gab es sogar PC Läden ich weis nicht  mehr  ob es die noch gibt  mit einem Rundum Services ,
Tagsüber PC Sachen Verkauf  Abends  wurde der PC vorbei gebraucht  und angeschlossen und eingerichtet alles incl . , 
dort gab es auch PC Kurse am Abend  für Anfänger und Einsteiger .
So wie das mitbekommen hatten/haben sehr viele Ältere diese Angebote gut angenommen .

Vielleicht  kommt hier warum die Läden auch zu machen  hin  zu,
das nicht mehr Zeitgemäße schlechtes Services Angebot  , oft auch   Unfreundliche Verkäufer .
Ich meine hier nicht Comtech da war ich 2 x das mit dem Verkäufer war da ok was Freundlichkeit anging .


----------



## Sparanus (28. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Ich hab nicht nur von PCs geredet sondern allgemein von Heimelektronik und ich hab das 2 Monate im Praktikum gemacht. Du wärst erstaunt wie groß die Nachfrage teilweise ist, aber ohne Stammkunden wäre so ein Geschäft nicht zu halten und das ist bei einer grundsätzlich wichtigen Dienstleistung zu wenig.


----------



## Poulton (28. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Videotheken braucht ja auch niemand,


Das hättest du mal vor zwanzig Jahren sagen sollen. Oh moment, da hast du noch nicht gelebt...


----------



## colormix (28. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du wärst erstaunt wie groß die Nachfrage teilweise ist, aber ohne Stammkunden wäre so ein Geschäft nicht zu halten und das ist bei einer grundsätzlich wichtigen Dienstleistung zu wenig.



ich weiß  nur so ein Services wird meist nicht angeboten .



> Das hättest du mal vor zwanzig Jahren sagen sollen. Oh moment, da hast du noch nicht gelebt...



Vor 20zig Jahren war das auch noch nicht so kompliziert als heute,
z.b IP Telefon Technik die oft nicht Funktioniert  ,  im Gegensatz zum Analog Telefon wo man nur den Stecker in die TAE Dose stecken brauchte ,  dazu bekommen  sind  Neu  gekomme PC  Windows 10 Problemen   fehlgeschlagene Microsoft  Windows 10  Updates  usw. was nur Experten teilweise lösen  können nicht der Otto Normal Kunde .


----------



## Poulton (28. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



colormix schrieb:


> Vor 20zig Jahren war das auch noch nicht so kompliziert als heute,


Hör auf hier Geschichten vom Pferd zu erzählen. Vor 20 Jahren hatten wir 1999 sowie Win9x. Das hatte gerne für Spiel, Spaß und BSOD gesorgt.


----------



## Sparanus (28. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Poulton schrieb:


> Das hättest du mal vor zwanzig Jahren sagen sollen. Oh moment, da hast du noch nicht gelebt...


War meine Aussage Gegenwart oder Vergangenheit? Ach ja Gegenwart.


----------



## colormix (28. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Poulton schrieb:


> Hör auf hier Geschichten vom Pferd zu erzählen. Vor 20 Jahren hatten wir 1999 sowie Win9x. Das hatte gerne für Spiel, Spaß und BSOD gesorgt.



Hör du auf hier Geschichten vom Pferd zu erzählen. Vor 20 Jahren hatten wir 1999-- >, da hatten  Wir  Analog  Telefon  und 56  K Moden es war einfacher  zu  installieren nur  Stecker  rein  Einwal Daten  eingeben   fertig ,  am Log   Ton   über  Modem Speeker  konnte man hören ob das Modem richtig  Verbunden ist oder  nicht  .


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Und damit wären die meisten Menschen schon überfordert.


----------



## Sparanus (28. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Es gibt auch Menschen die bekommen es nicht hin nen HDMI Kabel anzuschließen und rufen dann jemanden.


----------



## fipS09 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



colormix schrieb:


> es war einfacher  zu  installieren nur  Stecker  rein  Einwal Daten  eingeben   fertig


Was genau ist denn heute komplizierter? Router einstecken, ein Ende in die Telefon-/Kabeldose das andere in den Computer, Einrichtungsassistent durchführen, fertig. Nichtmals die Einwahldaten muss man heute noch eingeben (Zumindest weder bei der Telekom noch bei Unitymedia). Aber woher sollst du das schon wissen


----------



## colormix (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn heute komplizierter? Router einstecken, ein Ende in die Telefon-/Kabeldose das andere in den Computer, Einrichtungsassistent durchführen, fertig. Nichtmals die Einwahldaten muss man heute noch eingeben (Zumindest weder bei der Telekom noch bei Unitymedia). Aber woher sollst du das schon wissen



Lies mal hier #116  

ich kann z.b. nicht  kochen    kein  Plan   von Haushalt ,
dafür  Technisch oft sehr   einfach ,
 im  umkehrten Sinne  gibt  es Menschen die     mit  Technik  nicht so klar   komme     dafür  mit  anderen Sachen wie Haushalt  und Kochen   besser klar  kommen   , 
jeder   Mensch ist  anders  veranlagt mit können und nicht  können .
Eine Pizza kann ich mir  kommen lassen  aber  der mit  Technik nicht klar  kommt    bekommt  heute  kaum Unterstützung .



> Was genau ist denn heute komplizierter? Router einstecken,



Und  so einfach ist  das  auch  nicht  bei  der  Firtzbox musst  du am Analogen  Port  den  Eintrag  ganz  löschen damit  darüber  Fax geht
und gewünschte Telefonnummer von 3 die man  nutzen   will  muss erst  mal aktiviert   werden von alleine  geht das  nun  mal nicht bei IP Telefon   das kann nicht  Jeder  und beim  nächste Großen  FW Update  wird vielleicht   alles  wieder  zurückgesetzt  das alle  Einstellungen  weg sind .
Meine  Oma und Mama und das  Ältere Ehepaar um  die 70zig  hier  im Haus kann so was auch nicht  .


----------



## -RedMoon- (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



colormix schrieb:


> Vor 20zig Jahren war das auch noch nicht so kompliziert als heute,
> z.b IP Telefon Technik die oft nicht Funktioniert  ,  im Gegensatz zum Analog Telefon wo man nur den Stecker in die TAE Dose stecken brauchte ,  dazu bekommen  sind  Neu  gekomme PC  Windows 10 Problemen   fehlgeschlagene Microsoft  Windows 10  Updates  usw. was nur Experten teilweise lösen  können nicht der Otto Normal Kunde .



aha. Da hat sich wohl einer noch nie mit Capi Treibern, Interrupts, Addressbereichen, Jumpern, Einwahlnummern, Dialern etc.  beschäftigt. Ja, diese "Plug&Pray" Area können max. 30 jährige nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## Poulton (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



colormix schrieb:


> ich kann z.b. nicht  kochen    kein  Plan   von Haushalt ,
> dafür  Technisch oft sehr   einfach ,


Ja ne, ist klar. Das von jemanden für den die Nutzung des Terminals unter Linux "hacken" ist. Von den anderen Threads hier mal ganz zu schweigen. Clownmix gibt mal wieder alles.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Menschen die bekommen es nicht hin  nen HDMI Kabel anzuschließen und rufen dann jemanden.


Du willst nicht wissen was los war, als PS/2 oder der DIN-Tastaturanschluss und serielle Schnittstelle noch Standard war.


----------



## -RedMoon- (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Poulton schrieb:


> Ja ne, ist klar. Das von jemanden für den die Nutzung des Terminals unter Linux "hacken" ist. Von den anderen Threads hier mal ganz zu schweigen. Clownmix gibt mal wieder alles.



OT: Ich hatte letztens einen Bewerber da, der angeblich unter Linux programmieren kann...jetzt rate mal was er damit meinte


----------



## Zappaesk (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Videotheken braucht ja auch niemand, aber was  machen alte Leute wenn niemand mehr da ist der sich um ihre  Heimelektronik kümmert?



Wer soll sich denn drum kümmern, es gibt für Heimelektronik - ist  zwar hier nicht das Thema, aber was solls - reichlich Händler. Entweder  man geht zu einem der großen Märkte a la MM oder eben zum kleinen Laden  am Ort, gibts zumindest hier in meiner Gegend in wirklich jedem Kaff.  Das hat mit PC Läden aber nunmal nix zu tun. 



colormix schrieb:


> Genau das Ältere Ehepaar die einen Neuen PC brauchen oder grade damit anfangen PC und Internet ,
> und nicht genau ... wissen und eine Beratung brauchen die man Online nicht bekommt , wie denn auch wenn man keinen PC hat ?
> Von der Bevölkerung s Dichte gibt es in Deutschland mehr Ältere als  Junge  hier hat man irgendwie die Zeit   verschlafen "Services  "  .



Das ältere Ehepaar wird eher nicht mit PC anfangen,  sondern sich ggf nen Tablet o.ä. holen. Aber seis drum es ist einfach  falsch, dass es keine Vor Ort Beratung nebst Installations und sonstigen  Services gibt. Das ist völlig unabhängig von irgendwelchen PC Läden.  Geb doch mal in Google PC-Service und deine Stadt ein, da dürfte mit  sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit das eine oder andere Angebot dabei sein.  Bei mir hier in meinem 6k Leute Kaff sind es 2, die das hier am Ort  machen. PC Kurse gibts zudem an den VHS, da kann man sich als absoluter  Noob auch die ersten Schritte beibringen lassen. 

Aber klar, wenn man einen Hang zum pauschalisieren hat, dann gibt es  nirgends Service und obendrein sind die Mitarbeiter unfreundlich, im  Internet gibts keine Experten und Pakete kommen grundsätzlich nicht  an...



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht nur von PCs geredet sondern  allgemein von Heimelektronik und ich hab das 2 Monate im Praktikum  gemacht. Du wärst erstaunt wie groß die Nachfrage teilweise ist, aber  ohne Stammkunden wäre so ein Geschäft nicht zu halten und das ist bei  einer grundsätzlich wichtigen Dienstleistung zu wenig.



Wie schon gesagt Heimelektronik ist ein anderes Gebiet und da gibt  es sehr wohl noch einen Haufen niedergelassene Händler nebst den Märkten  wo man hingehen kann und Dinge reparieren lassen kann (lohnt sich bei  den den meisten Sachen nicht mehr, weil die von vorne herein schon  billig gemacht sind).

Abgesehen davon, wenn eine Dienstleistung  tatsächlich wichtig ist, dann findet sich auch immer jemand der sie  anbietet, weil dann kann man damit Geld verdienen. Wenn sich damit  nichts mehr verdienen lässt, dann ist es wohl doch nicht so wichtig.



colormix schrieb:


> Vor 20zig Jahren war das auch noch nicht so kompliziert als heute,
> z.b IP Telefon Technik die oft nicht Funktioniert  ,  im Gegensatz zum  Analog Telefon wo man nur den Stecker in die TAE Dose stecken brauchte ,   dazu bekommen  sind  Neu  gekomme PC  Windows 10 Problemen    fehlgeschlagene Microsoft  Windows 10  Updates  usw. was nur Experten  teilweise lösen  können nicht der Otto Normal Kunde .



Wer sowas schreibt, war nicht dabei!

Klar, Hardwareinstallation in der Zeit vor PnP war super einfach, da  gab es nie Probleme, da hat man ja auch nie wissen müssen wie man was  jumpert um den Mist zum funktionieren zu bringen. Es gab auch keine  Hardwareinkompatibilitäten...

BtW Analog Telefon und 56k Modem hatte ich auch nie. Da gabs ISDN und 64k! Und es war weit davon entfernt einfach so zu tun...



colormix schrieb:


> ich kann z.b. nicht  kochen    kein  Plan   von Haushalt ,
> dafür  Technisch oft sehr   einfach ,



 Dann erkläre mir doch mal den Unterschied zwischen einer Linux Distibution und einem Desktop... 
So  weit ist es bei dir mit dem technischen nicht her, das hast du  eindrucksvoll und unbelehrbar in diversen Threads bewiesen... sogar wenn  du Unterstützung bekommst!

und kochen ist ultrasimpel, das nicht zu können heißt nur, dass man zu faul ist es zu probieren...



colormix schrieb:


> Und  so einfach ist  das  auch  nicht  bei  der  Firtzbox musst  du am  Analogen  Port  den  Eintrag  ganz  löschen damit  darüber  Fax  geht



Fax? Was kommt als nächstes Rauchzeichen? Morsecode? Hallo, es ist 2019!


----------



## colormix (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> aha. Da hat sich wohl einer noch nie mit Capi Treibern, Interrupts, Addressbereichen, Jumpern, Einwahlnummern, Dialern etc.  beschäftigt. Ja, diese "Plug&Pray" Area können max. 30 jährige nicht nachvollziehen



Plug&plug konnte Amiga 2000/3000 und 4000 und der Mac PC der 386/486 PC nicht und wer so was damals nicht konnte hatte seinen Komplett PC gekauft oder sich einen vom Händler zusammen bauen lassen .
Beim Amiga z.b.  haste eine VGA ähnliche Amiga  Karte eingesteckt wurde erkannt ohne das du dich um IRQs kümmern musstest  und  konntest  denn jeden PC Monitor verwenden , damals hatten sehr viele Amiga  und waren damit auch online DFÜ über DFÜ Modem.


----------



## Venom89 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Aber klar, wenn man einen Hang zum pauschalisieren hat, dann gibt es  nirgends Service und obendrein sind die Mitarbeiter unfreundlich, im  Internet gibts keine Experten und Pakete kommen grundsätzlich nicht  an...



Du vergisst ja die Hälfte... 
Alle Kabelanschlüsse sind marode.
Kabel Internet fällt grundsätzlich aus. 
Kabel TV hat nur SD Sender. 
Streaming-Dienste bieten nur alte Inhalte. 
IPS Monitore bieten die beste Bildqualität. 
 Externe TV Receiver sind die besten Mediaplayer. 

Eigentlich ist alles was er nicht haben kann doof . 



> Dann erkläre mir doch mal den Unterschied zwischen einer Linux Distibution und einem Desktop...
> So  weit ist es bei dir mit dem technischen nicht her, das hast du  eindrucksvoll und unbelehrbar in diversen Threads bewiesen... sogar wenn  du Unterstützung bekommst!



Nein, alle anderen haben einfach keine Ahnung.  



> und kochen ist ultrasimpel, das nicht zu können heißt nur, dass man zu faul ist es zu probieren...



Sobald mehr als eine Herdplatte gleichzeitig aktiv ist, verfallen viele in Panik 



> Fax? Was kommt als nächstes Rauchzeichen? Morsecode? Hallo, es ist 2019!



Er nutzt eine UMTS Stick an einer fritzbox. Das Datenvolumen muss geschont werden


----------



## -RedMoon- (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



colormix schrieb:


> Plug&plug konnte Amiga 2000/3000 und 4000 und der Mac PC der 386/486 PC nicht und wer so was damals nicht konnte hatte seinen Komplett PC gekauft oder sich einen vom Händler zusammen bauen lassen .
> Beim Amiga z.b.  haste eine VGA ähnliche Amiga  Karte eingesteckt wurde erkannt ohne das du dich um IRQs kümmern musstest  und  konntest  denn jeden PC Monitor verwenden , damals hatten sehr viele Amiga  und waren damit auch online DFÜ über DFÜ Modem.



du musst  mir den Amiga nicht erklären. Ich hatte schon den A1000 ohne Plug&Play und ohne Kickstart. Erst der A500 hatte ein Kickstart im ROM und eine Art Quasi-Plug&Play, was aber auch nur funktionierte, weil die Spezifikationen in einem engen Bereich vorgegeben waren. Echtes Plug&Play im Sinne von, dass sich die Komponenten untereinander austauschen und Adressen etc. definieren, war das nicht. Das war vielmehr eine Funktion auf Layer 2 Ebene, wenn man das mit dem OSI Modell erklären wollen würde


----------



## colormix (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> du musst  mir den Amiga nicht erklären. Ich hatte schon den A1000 ohne Plug&Play und ohne Kickstart. Erst der A500 hatte ein Kickstart im ROM und eine Art Quasi-Plug&Play, was aber auch nur funktionierte, weil die Spezifikationen in einem engen Bereich vorgegeben waren. Echtes Plug&Play im Sinne von,



ich hatte in meinem 4000 eine Art von VGA Karte drin und eine
 16 Bit  Sound Karte  mit Mic Anschluss und Line-In ,
so wie PC  Ram Speicher alles einfach nur rein stecken den Rest hatte das OS gemacht so wie man es heute vom PC kennt ,
aber trotzdem  ist PC zusammen bauen eben was anderes als nur Kuchen Backen und nicht jeder Frau/Manns Sache , dafür gibt oder gab es ja u.a. die PC Läden , wo man kaufen konnte oder sich einen PC zusammen stellen lassen konnte,
Comtech hatte damals auch Fertig PCs mit vorinstallierten Windows XP mit AMD CPU die wurden auch gekauft .
Vobis, Comtech, Altelco  ist weg und hier K&M,
ich frag mich irgendwie wo mit die Leute eines Tages online geben wollen wenn es so gut wie nichts mehr zu kaufen gibt , wo zu braucht man dann noch einen Internet Anschluss wenn bald keiner mehr einen PC hat ?


----------



## Zappaesk (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



colormix schrieb:


> ich frag mich irgendwie wo mit die Leute eines Tages online geben wollen wenn es so gut wie nichts mehr zu kaufen gibt , wo zu braucht man dann noch einen Internet Anschluss wenn bald keiner mehr einen PC hat ?



Nun, wie soll ichs dir erklären, ich mein es passt gut zu deiner Aussage zum Fax, die Antwort ist dabei dieselbe: Es ist 2019!
Schonmal was von Handys, Tablets, IoT usw gehört? Man muss keinen PC haben um ins Internet zu gehen.
Man braucht auch keinen Laden um einen PC zu kaufen oder sich zusammenstellen zu lassen. Das geht alles online auch ohne PC! 
Man kann deswegen seinen Internet Anschluss dennoch sehr gut nutzen. Z.B. für Streaming, Haussteuerung, Fernzugriffe aufs NAS,...


----------



## colormix (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Man braucht auch keinen Laden um einen PC zu kaufen oder sich zusammenstellen zu lassen. Das geht alles online auch ohne PC!
> ..



Dann erkläre   mal wie das nur Online gehen soll wenn man   nichts hat oder der PC vielleicht   kaputt  ist   nicht   funktioniert ,
dann  suchst  du  dir die  Telefonnummer aus PC Zeitschriften zusammen   ruft    dann alle Online Shops an    
und die können dir am Telefon dann auch nicht sagen was kaputt sein könnte weil die nicht im Besitz einer Glaskugel sind 
Es gibt immer noch Leute die dann ihren PC zur Reparatur beim PC Händler um die Ecke   abgeben und da diesen vielleicht auch mal gekauft hatten  oder da auch aufrüsten lassen weil das selber nicht können .
Was diese PC Notdienste  an geht die man anrufen kann dazu gab es mal eine TV Sendung  auf Markt  einen Bericht drüber wie qualifiziert die sind .


----------



## Zappaesk (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



colormix schrieb:


> Dann erkläre   mal wie das nur Online gehen soll wenn man   nichts hat oder der PC vielleicht   kaputt  ist   nicht   funktioniert ,
> dann  suchst  du  dir die  Telefonnummer aus PC Zeitschriften zusammen   ruft    dann alle Online Shops an



Nochmal: Es ist 2019!
Du kannst mit deinem Handy online gehen! Klingt verrückt, ist aber schon seit langer Zeit Standard 



colormix schrieb:


> Es gibt immer noch Leute die dann ihren PC zur Reparatur beim PC Händler um die Ecke zur Reparatur abgeben oder da auch aufrüsten lassen weil das selber nicht können .



Ja dann kann man das auch machen, nur, dass es eben keinen Händler mehr gibt (Vor- Ort gibts außerhalb der größeren Städte schon ewig keine Händler mehr und bislang hat das auch funktioniert). Deswegen kann man ja einen PC Service beauftragen, der das macht - wenn man ums verrecken niemanden kennt, der da mal eben so drauf schaut. PC Service gibts eigentlich überall und der kommt sogar zu dir nach Hause. Wo ist denn das Problem?


----------



## c1i (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



colormix schrieb:


> Dann erkläre   mal wie das nur Online gehen soll wenn man   nichts hat oder der PC vielleicht   kaputt  ist   nicht   funktioniert ,



Nachbar, Smartphone, Fire-TV, Internetcafe,..


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Es gibt hier so einen gewissen Spezialexperten, den man getrost ignorieren kann und auch sollte, schont die Nerven und man läuft nicht Gefahr, ebenfalls zu verblöden...


----------



## colormix (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



c1i schrieb:


> Nachbar, Smartphone, Fire-TV, Internetcafe,..



Hat nicht jeder  und Internetcafe gibt es hier z.b. überhaupt nicht in der nähe,
 was du schreibst  ist nicht Realistisch   du siehst nur dich selber aber nicht anderen Menschen darum herum nicht, 
es hat auch nicht jeder ein Smartphone  und  Fire-TV. Frag mal deine Oma ob Sie ein Fire-TV hat 
Es gibt auch Leute die haben zwar einen PC aber wollen/haben kein Internet und sind mit dem zufrieden was sie haben und nutzen .


----------



## Zappaesk (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



colormix schrieb:


> Hat nicht jeder  und Internetcafe gibt es hier z.b. überhaupt nicht in der nähe,
> was du schreibst  ist nicht Realistisch   du siehst nur dich selber aber nicht anderen Menschen darum herum nicht,
> es hat auch nicht jeder ein Smartphone  und  Fire-TV. Frag mal deine Oma ob Sie ein Fire-TV hat
> Es gibt auch Leute die haben zwar einen PC aber wollen/haben kein Internet und sind mit dem zufrieden was sie haben und nutzen .



Richtig, das sind große Teile der Bevölkerung, die zwar einen PC haben aber kein Zugriff auf ein Smartphone, vor allem wenn man die schweigende Mehrheit der PC Benutzer ohne Internet hinzuzieht... Da werden Millionen ausgegrenzt und die Dunkelziffer ist sogar noch höher. 

Leute die dein etwas abwegiges Szenario betrifft (und ja, solche gibts vereinzelt bestimmt), müssen sich halt für den Notfall ne Nummer bereitlegen die sie im Fall der Fälle anrufen können oder ggf zum Äußersten (sprich zum Telefonbuch) greifen und da nach nem PC Service suchen. 

Ein wenig Initiative darf man schon auch verlangen und wen dieses Szenario betrifft, der hat sich ja bewusst dafür entschieden und muss an anderen Stellen im Leben auch den beschwerlicheren Weg wählen. Da hab ich keinerlei Mitleid für und dafür macht auch niemand nen  defizitären PC Laden auf.


----------



## Venom89 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



colormix schrieb:


> Hat nicht jeder  und Internetcafe gibt es hier z.b. überhaupt nicht in der Nähe, was du schreibst  ist nicht Realistisch   du siehst nur dich selber aber nicht anderen Menschen darum herum nicht,



Realistisch, ne ist klar. Einen PC kaufen wollen aber kein Internet, Smartphone, SmartTV, Familie oder Freunden und Nachbarn haben.... Das ist die Realität... 



> es hat auch nicht jeder ein Smartphone  und  Fire-TV. Frag mal deine Oma ob Sie ein Fire-TV hat



Die Oma hat aber auch kein Interesse an einem PC 



> Es gibt auch Leute die haben zwar einen PC aber wollen/haben kein Internet und sind mit dem zufrieden was sie haben und nutzen .



Sprichst du jetzt von dir? 
Bei dir ist es ja eher blanker Neid, als ein nicht haben wollen.


----------



## JoM79 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Also ich kenne niemanden, der nicht irgendwie Zugang zum Internet hat.
Da müsste man schon niemanden mehr kennen und sich den ganzen Tag in der Wohnung einschließen.
Solange man also kein Weltverweigerer ist, klappt es mit so ziemlich allem.


----------



## colormix (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Richtig, das sind große Teile der Bevölkerung, .



bei uns im Haus sind 13  Wohnungen   von den 13 haben *nu*r 4 Internet ,
 das ist in der Nachbarschaft auch nicht anders .

Und du wrist es nicht glauben zu meiner Computer Anfangszeit gab es noch kein Internet und der Computer hat trotzdem funktioniert,
da hatten wir noch Vobis und da gekauft alles was man braucht, Comtech kam erst viel  später .




JoM79 schrieb:


> Also ich kenne niemanden, der nicht irgendwie Zugang zum Internet hat.
> .



ich kenne sehr viele und das ist die Mehrzahl die kein Internet haben  das  auch nicht wollen   weil sich  dafür nicht  interessieren .

Auch 2019 gehört der Internet Anschluss und die Email nicht zur Grund Versorgung in Deutschland , keiner hat darauf einen Rechtsanspruch das ist alles nur Freiwillig was in vielen Köpfe noch nicht angekommen ist  und daher braucht man halt Geschäfte damit *Jeder*  was kaufen kann .


----------



## c1i (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



colormix schrieb:


> Hat nicht jeder  und Internetcafe gibt es hier z.b. überhaupt nicht in der nähe,
> was du schreibst  ist nicht Realistisch   du siehst nur dich selber aber nicht anderen Menschen darum herum nicht,



Mal angenommen, ich frage die Menschen um mich herum , dann werde ich feststellen, dass ich Nachbarn habe und die ebenso Internet, PC, Smartphone usw. Da gehe ich dann hin, rufe Google-Maps auf um herauszufinden, wo das nächste Internetcafe ist. 

Naja, jedenfalls so ähnlich. 

Falls bei denen aber gerade der Blitz eingeschlagen ist,  was ja genauso realistisch ist, wie deine Ausführungen, dann gehe ich halt zu Netto. 

Du brauchst nicht darauf antworten, denn ich erwarte, dass du meine Antwort gar nicht verstehst.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



colormix schrieb:


> bei uns im Haus sind 13  Wohnungen   von den 13 haben *nu*r 4 Internet ,
> das ist in der Nachbarschaft auch nicht anders .



Ja und  wie viele davon haben einen PC und kein Smartphone und keine Kinder / Enkel, die im Zweifelsfall helfen können? Klar, im Altersheim haben vermutlich weite teile der Insassen auch kein Internet, aber das juckt die dann auch nicht. Deine Ausführungen sind höchst konstruiert.


----------



## Poulton (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Die Oma hat aber auch kein Interesse an einem PC


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, das alte Leute daran kein Interesse haben. Ich weiß von einer ehemaligen Arbeitskollegin, dass sich ihr Opa in den 80er Jahren, als er weit über 70 war, einen IBM kompatiblen PC gekauft hat, wozu es auch drei oder vier dicke Schmöker als Handbuch gegeben hat. Einfach weil ihn die neue Technik interessiert hat. Und wenn man sich anschaut, dass es immer mehr über 70-jährige gibt, die ein Smartphone haben.


Apropo Smartphone: Das kann man auch als Router einsetzen, damit man mit dem PC ins Internet kann. Unerhört! 



colormix schrieb:


> Auch 2019 gehört der Internet Anschluss und die  Email nicht zur Grund Versorgung in Deutschland , keiner hat darauf  einen Rechtsanspruch das ist alles nur Freiwillig was in vielen Köpfe  noch nicht angekommen ist  und daher braucht man halt Geschäfte damit *Jeder*  was kaufen kann .


Es gibt keinen Anspruch auf schnelles Internet. Internet als solches zählt aber zur Grundversorgung.


----------



## JoM79 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



colormix schrieb:


> ich kenne sehr viele und das ist die Mehrzahl die kein Internet haben  das  auch nicht wollen   weil sich  dafür nicht  interessieren .
> Auch 2019 gehört der Internet Anschluss und die Email nicht zur Grund Versorgung in Deutschland , keiner hat darauf einen Rechtsanspruch das ist alles nur Freiwillig was in vielen Köpfe noch nicht angekommen ist  und daher braucht man halt Geschäfte damit *Jeder*  was kaufen kann .


Du hast nicht verstanden, was ich geschrieben habe.
Ich kenne genug Leute die keine Internet haben, aber wenn sie wirklich mal brauchen, dann fragen sie halt Bekannte, Familie etc.
Anscheinend kennst du halt zu viele Weltverweigerer und konstruierst dir irgendwelche Zusammenhänge.
Geh mal raus in die Welt und guck dir an, wie viele Leute mittlerweile mit Smartphone oder Tablet durch die Gegend rennen.
Deutschland hängt da sowieso hintendran.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



colormix schrieb:


> Auch 2019 gehört der Internet Anschluss und die Email nicht zur Grund Versorgung in Deutschland , keiner hat darauf einen Rechtsanspruch das ist alles nur Freiwillig was in vielen Köpfe noch nicht angekommen ist  und daher braucht man halt Geschäfte damit *Jeder*  was kaufen kann .



Und wo ist das Problem? Gibt es solche Geschäfte denn nicht? Doch es gibt sie, es sind halt keine Fachgeschäfte mehr sondern Lebensmittelketten, Kaufhäuser, Elektronikmärkte...

Abgesehen davon, wer Internet und Email haben Will, der kann es auch bekommen in Deutschland. Wie schnell es dann ist, ist ne andere Frage, aber wenn man keine Videos streamen will oder Software im großen Stil runterladen, dann reicht es immer. Zum normalen Surfen allemal. 

D.h. wer kein Internet hat, der entscheidet das bewusst so und muss dann halt ggf mit Einschränkungen leben.
Und nochmal, wer einen PC haben will, aber kein Internet, der tut das weil er das so will!


----------



## Sparanus (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Es geht nicht ums haben, viele können damit nur sehr eingeschränkt umgehen.
Meine Mutter kann alles im Internet bestellen, aber einen Mail Account einrichten. No way.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Sparanus schrieb:


> aber einen Mail Account einrichten. No way.



Naja, weil sie es nicht muss und sich nicht damit beschäftigen möchte. Das Einrichten selbst ist für jeden, der ein Formular ausfüllen kann kein Problem, das ist nicht komplexer wie etwas im Netz bestellen. 

Das ist so wie colormix's Aussage, dass er nicht kochen kann. Nur vorgeschoben.


----------



## Sparanus (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Nicht vorgeschoben, nur realistisch.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht vorgeschoben, nur realistisch.



Quatsch!

Was soll denn daran irgendwelche Spezialkenntnisse erfordern, die über Lesen und Schreiben hinausgehen? Mehr muss man da nicht können.


----------



## Sparanus (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Wie weltfremd bist du eigentlich?
Können besteht nicht nur aus den kognitiven und körperlichen Fähigkeiten sondern auch aus Willen und Überwindung.
Ja Überwindung, klingt doof aber ist so.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Hab ich doch geschrieben, sie will nicht, können kann sie sehr wohl.


----------



## Poulton (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht vorgeschoben, nur realistisch.


So? Beim anlegen einer E-Mail Addresse muss ich nicht mehr angeben wie bei einer Onlinebestellung. Eher das Gegenteil, nämlich weniger.


----------



## Sparanus (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Hab ich doch geschrieben, sie will nicht, können kann sie sehr wohl.


Das liegt beides sehr nah beieinander.
Denk mal an klassischere Sachen bei denen man eher von Mut spricht obwohl sie eigentlich jeder von uns könnte, dann wirst du vielleicht verstehen was ich meine.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Tut mir leid, es bleibt quatsch! Egal wie man es betrachtet.


----------



## Sparanus (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Ich stell dich demnächst mal mit einer Person die heftige Flugangst hat an den Flughafen und du musst der Person dann sagen, dass sie ja nur nicht will und dann gucke ich mir an ob du Erfolg hast.

Nochmal, wir reden hier nicht von rationalen Problemen. Deswegen du bist weltfremd, wenn du das handeln anderer aks komplett rational ansiehst.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Ja klar, jemand, der keine Mailadresse einrichten "kann", der ist unbedingt mit jemandem zu vergleichen, der Flugangst hat. Das ist ja quasi dasselbe und in Psychologenkreisen international so anerkannt...

Ich zeige jemandem gerne mal wie etwas geht bzw bin dabei wenn derjenige es macht, aber bei so trivialen Dingen muss derjenige beim 2. Mal schon selbst behelfen. Das ist Drückebergerei und Bequemlichkeit und hat mit Flug- oder Höhenangst nicht das geringste zu tun.

BtW bei einem meiner letzten Flüge nach Madrid saß neben mir eine junge Frau mit Flugangst. Ich habe sie daraufhin angesprochen, weil sie wirklich ein Häufchen Elend war. Sie hat sich als brasilianische Zahnärztin Mitte 20 herausgestellt und mir dann den kompletten Flug ihre Lebensgeschichte, Urlaubsfotos usw gezeigt. das hat ihr geholfen sich abzulenken und ich hab mich nicht gelangweilt.


----------



## Sparanus (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Noch nie jemanden getroffen der Angst hatte was kaputt zu machen?
Wie gesagt das sind alles nicht unbedingt rationale Empfindungen die sich in Angst und Unsicherheit äußern. Wobei es bei sowas natürlich viel mehr die Sorge ist die ganze Situation noch zu verschlimmern. 
Das ganze einfach als Unlust zu bezeichnen ist Quatsch.

Ich war schon beim Kunden nur um das HDMI Kabel umzustecken weil der (relativ alte) Kunde sich unsicher war und nichts verschlimmern wollte.


----------



## colormix (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*





Zappaesk schrieb:


> BtW bei einem meiner letzten Flüge nach Madrid saß neben mir eine junge Frau mit Flugangst. Ich habe sie daraufhin angesprochen, weil sie wirklich ein Häufchen Elend war. Sie hat sich als brasilianische Zahnärztin Mitte 20 herausgestellt und mir dann den kompletten Flug ihre Lebensgeschichte, Urlaubsfotos usw gezeigt. das hat ihr geholfen sich abzulenken und ich hab mich nicht gelangweilt.



Bei einem Flug  im  Ausland eine sehr   Alten   Boeing  , 
  stellte ich fest  das am linken/rechten   Flügel einige  Nieten locker saßen    sehr  weit aus dem Flügel kuckten    etwas  Hydraulik Flüssig aus dem Heck tropfte   ,   die  gleiche   Maschine  sollte auch   den Rückflug  machen, ich verzögerte den Rückflug  um  5 Tage damit ich  nicht  mit  der gleichen Maschine zurück fliegen  müsste   es war  dann eine Neuere  Boeing die besser  gewartet wurde  ,  
  was ich später  erfahren  hatte    die Alte   Boeing  wäre beinah  über  den  Pazifik Abgestützt .




Sparanus schrieb:


> Noch nie jemanden getroffen der Angst hatte was kaputt zu machen?
> .



Selbst in den  Foren   trifft man hin und wieder    Leute die  am PC was  kaputt gemacht hatten  weil  die  Erfahrung fehlt  u.a ,   es  ist auch noch  nicht lange her wo hier Einer  war  der die Abstandshalter  falsch platziert hatte vom  Bord  und  das  wird dann Richtig  teuer  danach  wenn  die  teuer  gekauft  HW dann  Schrott  ist.


----------



## Venom89 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



colormix schrieb:


>


Welcher von dir fortgeführt wird 

Kam dir ja gerade recht 



colormix schrieb:


> bei uns im Haus sind 13  Wohnungen   von den 13 haben *nu*r 4 Internet ,
> das ist in der Nachbarschaft auch nicht anders .
> 
> ich kenne sehr viele und das ist die Mehrzahl die kein Internet haben  das  auch nicht wollen   weil sich  dafür nicht  interessieren .
> ...



Soviel zu "die meisten".

Internetnutzung - Anteil der Nutzer in Deutschland 2018  | Statista


----------



## fipS09 (30. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Soviel zu "die meisten".



Mir fällt es mittlerweile wirklich schwer noch auf seine Posts zu antworten, wie kann man denn in so einer Traumwelt leben. Bereits 2011 hatten 77% der deutschen Haushalte einen Zugang zum Internet, man muss kein "Experte" sein um zu Wissen das diese Zahl steigt.


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Heißt noch lamge nicht, dass man damit gut umgehen kann.


----------



## fipS09 (30. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Heißt noch lamge nicht, dass man damit gut umgehen kann.



Hat auch keiner gesagt, aber wie du eindrucksvoll am Beispiel deiner Mutter gezeigt hast, muss man kein studierter Informatiker sein um Dinge wie eine Onlinebestellung zu erledigen.
Mir ist niemand unter 50 (vielleicht sogar unter 60) Jahren bekannt der an sowas scheitern würde, bzw. es noch nie gemacht hat.


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Ja das ist aber wie ein einstudierter Weg. Die Leute können online bestellen, an der Retoure scheitert es dann aber oftmals schon.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Ja, aber solche Leute, die an einer simplen Reklamation scheitern (die sich ja nicht von den Reklamationen zu Otto, neckarmann und Quelle Zeiten unterscheiden), haben auch sonst im Leben einen Haufen Probleme. Da kommt da nicht auch nicht drauf an.

Mal im Ernst, bei vielen Versenden liegt die vorbereitete Reklamationskarte nebst Retoure Schein schon der Lieferung bei, überall anders ist das mit wenigen Klicks beantragt und ausgedruckt. Wem das dann noch zu hart ist, der kann beim Service anrufen und sich die Sachen zuschicken lassen. Wer das nicht hinbekommt...


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Du verstehst es einfach nicht


----------



## fipS09 (30. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du verstehst es einfach nicht



Ich verstehe es auch nicht, was ist überhaupt das Thema? Manche Leute haben auch eine Sozialphobie und können nicht bei Comtech einkaufen. Du wirst immer Leute finden die an den einfachsten Aufgaben aus diversen Gründen scheitern.


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Man wird immer Leute finden die Hilfe brauchen und es sollte auch immer dafür gesorgt werden, dass die Möglichkeit besteht sich einfach Hilfe zu holen.

Wird halt immer mehr zum Problem, wenn lokale Geschäfte schließen müssen.

Btw
Der Post war nicht auf dich bezogen fips


----------



## fipS09 (30. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Btw
> Der Post war nicht auf dich bezogen fips


Ja das weiß ich, ich wollte nur verstehen worum es genau geht. Ich denke nicht das die lokalen Geschäfte aussterben (im Bezug auf den PC Markt), der Markt dafür wird halt immer kleiner. Aber wie du schon sagtest wird es immer Leute geben die darauf angewiesen sind. Das Angebot ist scheinbar aktuell immernoch zu groß, bzw. die Nachfrage zu klein.


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Im Kern ging es mir darum, dass diese lokalen Geschäfte echte Probleme haben, wenn der Endkundenpreis bei Amazon niedriger ist als der Einkaufspreis den der Händler beim Großhändler hat.
Meine Meinung ist halt, dass das für die kleinen Händler einfach unfair ist und die so nicht überleben können und meine Meinung ist außerdem, dass es einige Leute gibt, die diesen Service vor Ort brauchen.

Und dann haben wir begonnen und x Beispiele um die Ohren zu hauen.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Nochmal Mengenrabatt ist nicht unfair, sondern eher fair, weil für den Hersteller damit kosteneinsparungen bei Herstellung, Einkauf, Vertrieb usw einhergehen und zudem die Auslastung der Produktion planungssicherer ist.
Das ist auch das normalste von der Welt und den gibt's für jeden, der eine bestimmte Menge abnimmt. Das fängt doch im Supermarkt an, wo bei großen Gebinde der Kilo oder Literpreis ebenfalls niedriger ist, als bei den kleineren. Hier einen Riegel vorschieben zu wollen ist verbraucherunfreundlich und weltfremd.
Außerdem kann es nicht Ziel sein irgendwelche Händler durch solche Regelungen künstlich am Leben zu halten. Damit werden vor allem die großen Händler subventioniert, weil deren Margen explodieren werden und damit deren Marktmacht ggü den kleinen sogar noch wächst. Tote Geschäftsmodelle, zudem ohne jegliche beschäftigungspolitische oder kulturelle Bedeutung sterben zurecht! 

Dazu kommt, dass Servicedienstleistungen nichts mit niedergelassenen (PC) Händlern zu tun haben, sondern unabhängig davon einfach als Dienstleistung ohne Ladenlokal existieren. Wenn also jemand Hilfe braucht, dann kann er sie da bekommen.


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Ich verstehe deine Argumentation, ich bin auch nicht generell gegen Mengenrabatt der ist in Ordnung, aber es ist meiner Meinung nach zu krass und damit meine ich explizit das Beispiel welches ich beschrieben hab.

Klar zahlt der Tante Emma Laden mehr als Aldi, natürlich zahle ich dann auch mehr. Aber das ganze sollte Grenzen haben. Diese Mengenrabatte machen ja teilweise auch den Herstellern das Leben schwer.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Wie sollte denn ne Grenze gezogen werden? Gesetzlich? Mit welcher Grundlage?
wenn ein Hersteller durch die Rabatte in Not gerät, muss er sich was einfallen lassen. Ich kenne Firmen, da gehört es offensichtlich zum Business Case alle 5 Jahre Insolvenz anzumelden... Da muss man sich halt was anderes überlegen, aber das ist deren Aufgabe und nicht die des Gesetzgebers.


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Ich sehe die rechtlichen Probleme bzw eher das Problem der Vertragsfreiheit.
Es geht mir zuerst einmal um die Feststellung, dass diese Lage halt zu Problemen führt.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. September 2019)

*AW: Händler Comtech ist insolevent*

Ich sehe beim besten Willen da keine Probleme. Es ist fair und mir fällt auch nichts besseres ein.


----------

